# The Dark Knight Rises



## KDroid (Jun 30, 2012)

Arguably the most awaited film of the year. 

Releasing: *July 20th 2012* 





*Teaser Trailer*


[YOUTUBE]z5Humz3ONgk[/YOUTUBE]


*Trailer 2*


[YOUTUBE]IJ0l_tN6KN0[/YOUTUBE]


*Trailer 3*


[YOUTUBE]g8evyE9TuYk[/YOUTUBE]


*TV Spots*


[YOUTUBE]_o4eeDDN_zA[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]zN9KhqQgAec[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]jZgS47ZRsiE[/YOUTUBE]


*Prologue* (_This was screened in theatres during MI4_)


[YOUTUBE]bWQFp9pZ5_A[/YOUTUBE]


The wait is almost over. 

Pre-book Your Tickets Now.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh yeah!!!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 1, 2012)

*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3e0nyJ5Qt1r5njkm.png

The only movie I'm excited for this year 
And Man of Steel for next year.


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2012)

Eagerly waiting.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 1, 2012)

Can someone explain me what was the connection between Ras'al Ghul and Bane in the comics?


----------



## aaruni (Jul 1, 2012)

Have never read the comics  :'(. But i have seen both the movies - Batman Begins, and the Dark Knight. I don't know anything about Bane.....


----------



## KDroid (Jul 1, 2012)

In the comics...

Bane spent most of his childhood in prison.
He went under an experiment which had killed all others. He did not die. But he has to take the drug (venom) every 12 hours through that mask you see. As a result of the drug he is very strong. The venom give him enormous powers. He is the one who 'broke the bat' (broke batman's back). He knows about batman's true identity as well.

One of the best villains of all time.


----------



## Alok (Jul 1, 2012)

I was not in any fan connection with Batman , but then i played Arkham Asylum. Really i enjoyed so much and he became one of my fav heroes. Then i watched both Batman Begins and Dark Knight and became a fan.. 
As for Bane i know him due to Arkham Asylum.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 1, 2012)

Mine Most Anticipated was AVENGERS , nevertheless I am too eagerly waiting for TDKR .


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 1, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Arguably the *most awaited* film of the year.



Indeed but I am a LOTR fan and nothing could beat Hobbit for me this year


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 1, 2012)

^^ The Hobbit is our *PRECIOUS !!!!* this year .... and the next year too.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 1, 2012)

one thing i want to say here, im eagerly waiting for this movie because it has been directed by *CHRISTOPHER NOLAN*  im his hardcore fan esp. loved his masterpiece *INCEPTION*


----------



## KDroid (Jul 1, 2012)

Inception was epic.


----------



## trublu (Jul 2, 2012)

After Avengers, this is the only other movie I am excited for this year. I won't be able to go to Hyderabad to watch it in IMAX  but doesn't matter...I watched a super-crap "print" of TDK when it came out..just for the sake of watching it..


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 2, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Inception was epic.



Shutter Island too.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Shutter Island too.



He's talking about Nolan.


----------



## ico (Jul 2, 2012)

The reason why I rate Nolan is not because of these big budget movies. He has proven himself before with movies made on small budget. Then he stepped up. Great filmmaker.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Shutter Island too.



i liked this movie very much.


----------



## amjath (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm taking a day off for this movie 

And my frd is going to Imax cinemas, Hyderabad from Chennai for this movie but I couldn't


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2012)

He's on story and production for Man of steel too(directed by Zack Snyder), EXCITED!! But I'm shocked the filming was already finished and it will be in post production for about a year! Wonder how good the effects will be 



amjath said:


> I'm taking a day off for this movie
> 
> And my frd is going to Imax cinemas, Hyderabad from Chennai for this movie but I couldn't



No IMAX screen in Chennai!? :O


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 2, 2012)

Lucky to be in Hyderabad...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hans Zimmer.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 2, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Hans Zimmer.



Yeah.Hans zimmer 
Probably we're going to see another epic. the trailers all look really good.


----------



## Mario (Jul 2, 2012)

ico said:


> The reason why I rate Nolan is not because of these big budget movies. He has proven himself before with movies made on small budget. Then he stepped up. Great filmmaker.



Great? Nolan is a f-ing nutjob! In fact, *both* Nolan brothers are, I guess! I had to see Memento at least 5 or 6 times before I even began to get what the f was happening! 

Had Kubrick and Basterd-tino  not taken up directing, Nolan could very well have been "the" greatest director of all time!

Most "series" movies tend to hit the peak with the first or second of the series - For Nolan's (and our) sake, I hope TDKR surpasses TDK!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 2, 2012)

The atmosphere which Nolan creates in his movies is so much better than anyone else, i think thats the most important factor. How to tell the tale. From Insomnia to The Dark knight he just goes on setting benchmarks. His team is truely great. The music of Hans zimmer is just extraordinary and his bro too. His movies star cast are also genius.  Nolan movie always has a different approach. Momento and Inception were pure classics. I dont know how can he make such movies. Heres my list of fav. Nolan movies, yes everyone of it is really great and has different story

1.Inception
2.Momento
3.Batman series
4.Insomnia 

Havent seen Following :/

And my Fav. character has to be The Joker by Heath Ledger. He tried really hard, was alone for 2 months just to perfect psycho persona of Joker. He showed Chris 3, im not sure about the number, different approach of Joker. His chaotic interpretation then accepted by Nolan. Hats off for both of them...


----------



## trublu (Jul 3, 2012)

Guys, don't forget The Prestige. Absolute masterpiece. 

People who don't know Nolan (are there any? ) should watch The Prestige to get a hint of what this guy is capable of.


----------



## amjath (Jul 3, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> No IMAX screen in Chennai!? :O



no  but dont know y


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 3, 2012)

trublu said:


> Guys, don't forget The Prestige. Absolute masterpiece.
> 
> People who don't know Nolan (are there any? ) should watch The Prestige to get a hint of what this guy is capable of.



T-t-t-twins????


----------



## noob (Jul 3, 2012)

*who the F-u -C -K  here deletes my replies ? Yesterday I posted "Nolan is god and movie is all about story telling" i cant see it today. :/*


----------



## ico (Jul 3, 2012)

noob said:


> *who the F-u -C -K  here deletes my replies ? Yesterday I posted "Nolan is god and movie is all about story telling" i cant see it today. :/*


why do you think you had posted here? Because you never did.


----------



## d3p (Jul 3, 2012)

^^now *N00B* can replace Heath Ledger in the upcoming titles...


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2012)

trublu said:


> Guys, don't forget The Prestige. Absolute masterpiece.
> 
> People who don't know Nolan (are there any? ) should watch The Prestige to get a hint of what this guy is capable of.



ohh..wow..I have seen Prestige long back...loved it...didn't know it was Nolan's creation...amazing movie!!! and it seems Christian  Bale is his favorite


----------



## d3p (Jul 3, 2012)

Few Good & major hits of Cristian Bale..

*His childhood..*

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/7a/Ch_Bale_02.jpg/450px-Ch_Bale_02.jpg

*in Equilibrium - 2002*

*anotherplotdevice.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/equilibrium.jpg

*in Batman Begins - 2005*

*sedatedworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/christian-bale-the-dark-knight.gif

*in The Prestige - 2006*

*cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2006/10/hugh-jackman-christian-bale-premiere.jpg

*in Terminator Salvation - 2009*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-YS_qwCigA8A/TY6xSQbC7CI/AAAAAAAAAHI/jxQepj7k8FY/christianterminatorsalvation.jpg

*in The Fighter - 2010*

*screencrave.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/The-Fighter-Christian-Bale-and-Wahlberg-20-10-10-kc.jpg

Have a look at the above picture once more....Amazing talent, this guy got. Also nicely he adopts the character required as in the story.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2012)

extreme adaptation in 'The Machinist'

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lqgsy1WEnA1qfyty1o1_250.jpg


----------



## KDroid (Jul 3, 2012)

Check out the cast. Liam Neeson as Ras'al Ghul? Not dead or what?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Check out the cast. Liam Neeson as Ras'al Ghul? Not dead or what?



Flashbacks..


Spoiler



Talia-Al-Ghul will be there


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2012)

noob said:


> *who the F-u -C -K  here deletes my replies ? Yesterday I posted "Nolan is god and movie is all about story telling" i cant see it today. :/*




You posted it *here*.

View the single post *here*.

Nobody deleted your post. Double check your statistics before blaming rudely mate.



cyborg47 said:


> Flashbacks..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ras-al-ghul can use the lazzarus pits to resurrect himself. It won't be surprising to see him back in this movie.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Ras-al-ghul can use the lazzarus pits to resurrect himself. It won't be surprising to see him back in this movie.



Yeah thats possible too. There's a shot with young Ras-Al-Ghul at the Lazaurus pit in the movie, so you never know.



vickybat said:


> You posted it *here*.
> 
> View the single post *here*.



LOL!!!


----------



## noob (Jul 4, 2012)

vickybat said:


> You posted it *here*.
> 
> View the single post *here*.
> 
> Nobody deleted your post. Double check your statistics before blaming rudely mate.




Holy ****...i am extremely sorry for this. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 4, 2012)

Damn it. Wish I could see this in the cinema.  This year, it is the only movie I'm excited about


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 4, 2012)

^ why can't you?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 4, 2012)

No buddy to go out with.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 4, 2012)

^ Then enjoy it alone.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 4, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> No buddy to go out with.



Why?


----------



## Mario (Jul 4, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> No buddy to go out with.



Catch the first day first show (on 20th July) at your place - all Bat fans will (or at least try to) do so I guess and you could just chat with the guy/gal next to you - bingo! you got a "buddy" to watch the movie with!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 4, 2012)

Lol yeah..bat-fans ftw!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 9, 2012)

[youtube]-V5GieeL9lI[/youtube]


----------



## ico (Jul 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ASQqjK47c04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 10, 2012)

Me too awaiting for this Movie.
By the way I am a Fan of both *Mr. Christopher Nolan* and *Christian Bale.*
I've seen *"Equilibrium"* where Christian Bale's SOMBRE mood enthralled me and his fascinating sword fight.
The previous "BATMAN" movies in which BATMAN was acted by *Mr. Michael Keaton* ,*Val Kilmer* and *Mr. George **Clooney*(Also am a fan of this style actor)was also good,but Christian Bale's act surpassed them all in his various moods and action(*my PERSONAL views and opinion*).
Also a heartily Thanks to Mr. Nolan,where not only his actors,but cinematography,music,art direction,camera shots,technology,etc. has been used and applied in the Film making with *JUDICIOUS* care and choice.
Hats OFF to *Mr.Christopher Nolan* & *Christian Bale *along with all the others making the Film.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 10, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> No buddy to go out with.



Dude!
Dont worry, I always go alone for the movies which are out of the box (EPIC).

And going alone has its own advantages too, you will be relaxed and wont be disturbed from any outsiders comment (like i dont understand this, what did he say blah blah and yeah in batman there will be plenty of this for BANE ). 

Also, you can watch a movie which suits your time, as i've a job its quite imp factor for me. 

Have friends together in a movie helps when one watching Dangerous ishq, we turn that whole movie to a laugh riot...

And yes you can eat your popcorns alone


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 10, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Me too awaiting for this Movie.
> By the way I am a Fan of both *Mr. Christopher Nolan* and *Christian Bale.*
> I've seen *"Equilibrium"* where Christian Bale's SOMBRE mood enthralled me and his fascinating sword fight.
> The previous "BATMAN" movies in which BATMAN was acted by *Mr. Michael Keaton* ,*Val Kilmer* and *Mr. George **Clooney*(Also am a fan of this style actor)was also good,but Christian Bale's act surpassed them all in his various moods and action(*my PERSONAL views and opinion*).
> ...



you spin my head right round right round...less * from next time please *


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 10, 2012)

^^well,well,well @cyborg47
Understand your feelings & expression,next time onwards...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol thanks


----------



## Mario (Jul 10, 2012)

kg11sgbg said:


> Me too awaiting for this Movie.
> By the way I am a Fan of both *Mr. Christopher Nolan* and *Christian Bale.*
> I've seen *"Equilibrium"* where Christian Bale's SOMBRE mood enthralled me and his fascinating sword fight.
> The previous "BATMAN" movies in which BATMAN was acted by *Mr. Michael Keaton* ,*Val Kilmer* and *Mr. George **Clooney*(Also am a fan of this style actor)was also good,but Christian Bale's act surpassed them all in his various moods and action(*my PERSONAL views and opinion*).
> ...



Sorry but I feel very strongly about the previous "Batman" movies - they were good? They raped the bat! They were kiddish, stupid, ugly, words desert me! The entire psyche of being the Bat, of the Bat itself, if it has ever been truly shown on reel, then it has to be the Nolan movies! And solely the Nolan movies themselves!

Daniel Ocean as the bat? Sh11111tee - give me a big f-ing break! And what the hell was that black thing on 4 wheels that they were driving in the first 3 movies? What is that supposed to signify - the size of his manhood? Bloody hell!! 

No offense meant to anyone!


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 10, 2012)

Last week, I pre-booked the tickets for 1st day, 1st show in IMAX, Hyderabad. Looking forward to an awesome experience.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 10, 2012)

I dont have an IMAX anywhere near our city


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 10, 2012)

how does bane survive without the poison?? the mask cant provide that, or is the poison just for becoming like hulk?


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> No buddy to go out with.



hmmm I always watch Hollywood movies alone in cinemas


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jul 10, 2012)

ico said:


> The reason why I rate Nolan is not because of these big budget movies. He has proven himself before with movies made on small budget. Then he stepped up. Great filmmaker.



yep. Following was the BEST !


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mario said:


> Sorry but I feel very strongly about the previous "Batman" movies - they were good? They raped the bat! They were kiddish, stupid, ugly, words desert me! The entire psyche of being the Bat, of the Bat itself, if it has ever been truly shown on reel, then it has to be the Nolan movies! And solely the Nolan movies themselves!
> 
> Daniel Ocean as the bat? Sh11111tee - give me a big f-ing break! And what the hell was that black thing on 4 wheels that they were driving in the first 3 movies? What is that supposed to signify - the size of his manhood? Bloody hell!!
> 
> No offense meant to anyone!



The early comics of Batman had him do a lot family-friendly stuff, lot of cockiness in them, Joel Schumacher was probably inspired by those comics. The later comics gave him that serious tone, which Nolan made the trilogy out of. I don't like any Batman movies except the ones Nolan made, but there are people who actually like Schumacher's movies, nothing wrong with that


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Damn it. Wish I could see this in the cinema.  This year, it is the only movie I'm excited about



and The Hobbit...


----------



## Mario (Jul 10, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> The early comics of Batman had him do a lot family-friendly stuff, lot of cockiness in them, Joel Schumacher was probably inspired by those comics. The later comics gave him that serious tone, which Nolan made the trilogy out of. I don't like any Batman movies except the ones Nolan made, but there are people who actually like Schumacher's movies, nothing wrong with that



In fact, Joel Schumacher is one of my fav directors! But those Bat movies, ........................................................   

Of course, anyone who like them are welcome to like them - have nothing against them


----------



## dr.rdb (Jul 10, 2012)

Basically Nolan created a new platform for superhero films .........


----------



## Mario (Jul 10, 2012)

dr.rdb said:


> Basically Nolan created a new platform for superhero films .........



You mean, like a game engine for video games?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mario said:


> In fact, Joel Schumacher is one of my fav directors! But those Bat movies, ........................................................
> 
> Of course, anyone who like them are welcome to like them - have nothing against them



hehe yeah, and the fact that those movies came after Tim Burton's batman movies which basically defined the dark style of Batman, made Joel's movies even worse.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 10, 2012)

* The Dark Knight Rises Soundtrack! | Movie News | Empire *

F***ng Amazing, hats off Zimmer


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 10, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> * The Dark Knight Rises Soundtrack! | Movie News | Empire *
> 
> F***ng Amazing, hats off Zimmer



I loved the Gotham's Reckoning soundtrack. Can't get enough of it.

EDIT - Holy crap!! that link has the complete tracks, thanks a ton man!!!  IDM FTW! downloading right away


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't mention it man 
My fav. is Gotham Reckoning too.
Oh if i just could live in the batman movies....


----------



## SunE (Jul 10, 2012)

pratik385 thanks so much dude. Been listening to them ever since I saw your link.


----------



## Mario (Jul 11, 2012)

I am listening to it and feeling so "anxious" when the "video" screen remains black!  
20th Jul cant get here fast enough!


----------



## KDroid (Jul 11, 2012)

Does anyone know how PVR pre-booking works? The lowest price mentioned there is Rs. 300.
But one of my friend's friend told that you can prebook @ 300, (Cannot spend 300) Later the money will be refunded. Contacted my local PVR Cinema. The Guy on the phone was an idiot. Even after explaining to him twice, he was saying that I'm quoting gold class price. I hung up. If someone has any idea, please throw some light.


----------



## aditya_dahunk (Jul 11, 2012)

i wouldnt trust their prebooking tbh


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 12, 2012)

What if you pre book, and you get your seats in the first row? 

EDIT - Good news, Man of Steel trailer to be attached to The Dark Knight Rises 

I was just wondering, or guessing.... *WARNING SPOILERS!*


Spoiler



that Bane could actually be a member of the League of Shadow (from Batman Begins) set out to do what Ras Al Ghul (Liam Neeson from Batman Begins) failed to do in the first movie. If you have watched the trailers, there's a part where Bane says that he's liberating the people of Gotham, and there's also a sound track with the name 'Necessary Evil', these two things sound more like Ras Al Ghul's words, so it can be possible that Bane is leading the League of Shadows. Those are just two clues that I'd found, could be more of them in the trailers etc.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 12, 2012)

wow rumours just in...some scene is shot in india?? coool?


----------



## amjath (Jul 12, 2012)

^ Christian Bale?s adventurous Indian shoot - Hindustan Times


----------



## theserpent (Jul 12, 2012)

Great,These days many Movies are having a 5-20 clippings of india.From Mi4 to Avengers(Though both were not done in india,but studios esp.Mi4) the india looked to goood. to be india


----------



## amjath (Jul 12, 2012)

'The Dark Knight Rises' biggest story I've told: Christopher Nolan - The Times of India  

Christian Bale cries remembering Heath Ledger - The Times of India 

Heath Ledger hats off man RIP



theserpent said:


> Great,These days many Movies are having a 5-20 clippings of india.From Mi4 to Avengers(Though both were not done in india,but studios esp.Mi4) the india looked to goood. to be india



Special Effects for many Hollywood movies is done is India. Actually India has awesome imaginative designers whose works differs with the budget.

Big budget awesome graphic design
Small budget poor graphic design
___________________________________________________________________________________

Standing Ovation for Dark knight Rises

May be ill be doing it on the first day first show

The Dark Knight Rises wows fans at early screening | Film | guardian.co.uk


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 12, 2012)

theserpent said:


> wow rumours just in...some scene is shot in india?? coool?



That was possibly the first news about the filming that came out. The shooting started in india first...


Spoiler



Ra's Al Ghul's lazarus pit, remember?


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't like his new suit and whats up with shiny golden...bling..bling...belt


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 13, 2012)

@ amjath
youtube links man?

you guys making life even more difficult for me now, cant wait to watch the movie 2hr 45min of EPICNESS


----------



## KDroid (Jul 13, 2012)

Can't Wait anymore. Booking my tickets on Wednseday.


----------



## SunE (Jul 13, 2012)

^^ Me too


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 13, 2012)

Tickets Confirmed Saturday Morning!


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2012)

Batman and Batman Returns are good. (Tim Burton as Director)

Batman Forever was lol #ok but Batman & Robin was a disgrace.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 13, 2012)

*@ Tribalgeek*
me too from pune...
from where you booked?
which theater?


----------



## mrintech (Jul 13, 2012)

Gonna book after 23rd

BTW:

[YOUTUBE]iVLsOkASySE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 13, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> *@ Tribalgeek*
> me too from pune...
> from where you booked?
> which theater?


Booked from bookmyshow.com 
On 15th June. (E square university road)


----------



## Mario (Jul 14, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Gonna book after 23rd
> 
> BTW:


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 14, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/pqb0v.jpg


----------



## KDroid (Jul 14, 2012)

^^ 6 Days.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 16, 2012)

GOTHAM CITY'S MOST WANTED


----------



## Anorion (Jul 16, 2012)

hmm watch the featurette, was posted in #48, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/159377-dark-knight-rises-2.html#post1699499 wanted to post that but found it was put up
like how they went for realism, the entire stadium sequence having so little cg is just mind-blowing
the sets are elaborate too, and it's good to see they preferred to use real mock-ups instead of CG 


dont think Batman and Robin was a disgrace. the kiddishness makes it easy to re-watch and you can push the limits of showing comic on screen, it's a diff kind of approach than Nolan's line, but I still liked it a lot... Speed Racer was a similar approach, not received well by critics, think there is a huge market for action hero comic stuff with bangs and funny noises, but making the humor adult instead of kiddish


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 16, 2012)

Spoiler



regarding the relation between al ghul and bane.. there was bane comic strip in which al ghul took in bane 'after' the incident with batman, and he says "You are the only one other than me to come this close to destroying the bat" or something similar....so I think the 'League of Shadows' arc might be a little later in the timeline ?



Oh well who follows the story in comics anymore? right


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 16, 2012)

what i am most waiting for is the man of steel trailer which will debut with dkr in the U.S...not too sure about it in india but i heard the trailer kicks ass...


----------



## theserpent (Jul 16, 2012)

So?Super man is also going the spiderman way? or its more of a different story?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 16, 2012)

theserpent said:


> So?Super man is also going the spiderman way? or its more of a different story?



erm..the origin story is the same but changes have been made to the plot..the way it has been directed is different...i think people will get blown away with this trailer barring few cliched dialogues..


----------



## abhidev (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> what i am most waiting for is the man of steel trailer which will debut with dkr in the U.S...not too sure about it in india but i heard the trailer kicks ass...



same here man....I heard its gonna be amazing...and the direction is more on the  lines of the Dark Knight series...also the its going to be on 'how the world will react when they know that Superman exists...will they accept or what?'


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chris Nolan is also the producer for man of steel & zack makes amazing comic book movies like watchmen & 300..so have very high expectations from this...also just saw low quality footage of man of steel..holy **** its awesome...i think i also saw general zod in the trailer..not sure...


----------



## Mario (Jul 16, 2012)

Anorion said:


> hmm watch the featurette, was posted in #48, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/159377-dark-knight-rises-2.html#post1699499 wanted to post that but found it was put up
> like how they went for realism, the entire stadium sequence having so little cg is just mind-blowing
> the sets are elaborate too, and it's good to see they preferred to use real mock-ups instead of CG


Very Nolan-ish, minimal CG and more reality. Read in a magazine a few days back that Nolan does not have a email ID and does not carry a cellphone - Now that is a little too real and hard to digest!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 16, 2012)

LOL ....  Wait What ... 

*hollywoodandfine.com/reviews/?p=5141&_r=true


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 16, 2012)

That guy/girl is out of his/her mind. 
The moment I saw Tom Hardy being ridiculed and Hathaway being praised, I closed the tab.


----------



## Mario (Jul 16, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> LOL ....  Wait What ...
> 
> *hollywoodandfine.com/reviews/?p=5141&_r=true



Cant open the link!!  Throws 500


----------



## Vyom (Jul 16, 2012)

First I would like to apologize for missing the Batman movies for so long. I am a recent fan, who never gave TDK series a chance just because I don't like bats!  

But now that I have seen the previous movies, I am just too excited for the TDK Rises.



KDroid said:


> *Prologue* (_This was screened in theatres during MI4_)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bWQFp9pZ5_A[/YOUTUBE]


That vid is absent now. 


pratik385 said:


> Dude!
> Dont worry, I always go alone for the movies which are out of the box (EPIC).
> 
> And going alone has its own advantages too, you will be relaxed and wont be disturbed from any outsiders comment (like i dont understand this, what did he say blah blah and yeah in batman there will be plenty of this for BANE ).
> ...


You summarized the most important aspects of going for a movie alone.
I would never leave a movie which I like just because I have to go alone! 


KDroid said:


> Does anyone know how PVR pre-booking works? The lowest price mentioned there is Rs. 300.
> But one of my friend's friend told that you can prebook @ 300, (Cannot spend 300) Later the money will be refunded. Contacted my local PVR Cinema. The Guy on the phone was an idiot. Even after explaining to him twice, he was saying that I'm quoting gold class price. I hung up. If someone has any idea, please throw some light.


PVR sucks for me. More price. Less screen size. 



theserpent said:


> wow rumours just in...some scene is shot in india?? coool?


[Personal Views]Its a new trend. Hollywood have started to shot scenes in India (read MI4) or take bollywood actors for namesake (read MI4 and Amazing Spiderman) just to make some dent into the massive appetite of moviegoers of India.[/Personal Views]


But a bit of India is always welcome!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 16, 2012)

Big Watchman fan, one of the books keep reading in cycle the movie missed a lot of things
few blimps, no mysterious arctic island where disappeared artists create biological monsters (one of the leading artist was an Indian woman in a sari), no smartest man in the world quipping he likes dub step (and dub step wasnt even hip till like 2010 and this came out in the 80s), no transitions from current to past with the same silhouette of a person being constant while the bg changes around it

the comic is more cinematic than the movie, very disappointed with watchmen


----------



## eggman (Jul 17, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Big Watchman fan, one of the books keep reading in cycle the movie missed a lot of things
> few blimps, no mysterious arctic island where disappeared artists create biological monsters (one of the leading artist was an Indian woman in a sari), no smartest man in the world quipping he likes dub step (and dub step wasnt even hip till like 2010 and this came out in the 80s), no transitions from current to past with the same silhouette of a person being constant while the bg changes around it
> 
> the comic is more cinematic than the movie, very disappointed with watchmen



????
Wrong thread


----------



## Anorion (Jul 17, 2012)

^uh reply to 


Ronnie11 said:


> Chris Nolan is also the producer for man of steel & zack makes amazing comic book movies like watchmen & 300..so have very high expectations from this...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 17, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Big Watchman fan, one of the books keep reading in cycle the movie missed a lot of things
> few blimps, no mysterious arctic island where disappeared artists create biological monsters (one of the leading artist was an Indian woman in a sari), no smartest man in the world quipping he likes dub step (and dub step wasnt even hip till like 2010 and this came out in the 80s), no transitions from current to past with the same silhouette of a person being constant while the bg changes around it
> 
> the comic is more cinematic than the movie, very disappointed with watchmen



Yeah this is a complaint i have heard with watchmen movie..i have personally not read watchmen comics(Searched around but couldn't find although a good friend of mine found it) & zack himself admitted he missed out a lot of things because he couldn't fit it in one movie but it was still close to the comic book plot with not too many alterations..but yes i agree compared to the comic,it was a disappointment...

lol..the hollywood fine website has crashed since his review was put up on Rotten tomatoes...his site couldn't handle the traffic & has been down for a while.. 

some of the comments on that review on RT is pure gold... 

here are two more negative reviews...barring these three,it has been received well... 

The Dark Knight Rises film review | Mail Online

Review: Batman series ends as epic letdown - Washington Times


----------



## KDroid (Jul 17, 2012)

Some of the comments 



> And this critic gave Katy Perry's movie four out of five stars... Wow. Just wow.
> 
> ​






> Chris, I rarely agree with your reviews, and not having seen the film I'm not in a position to do so with this one yet either. But you do realise that saying anything negative about a Chris Nolan film - let alone a Chris Nolan BATMAN film - will get you death threats from radical fanboys? I fear for your safety...​






> Based on your previous positive reviews (Snow White, Battleship, Lucky one for examples) we can toss this review out as completely irrelevant as you clearly have no clue what a great film actually is.




May be they did it intentionally. They're getting so much hits now. see. 

I don't give a damn. I'm gonna sit back and Enjhoy it!


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 17, 2012)

Eagerly waiting for TDK & BTW NOLAN rocks !!!


----------



## SunE (Jul 17, 2012)

Thursday premiere sold out in Kolkata 

Oh well First Day, First Show tickets' pre-booking starts tomorrow


----------



## abhishek00990 (Jul 17, 2012)

this is a flick I have my eyes on!


----------



## amjath (Jul 17, 2012)

Negative reviews are just traffic grabbing for this movie IMO


----------



## KDroid (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't read any of those reviews. They'll spoil fun. I regret reading them. :/


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 17, 2012)

The negatives are mostly complaining about the absence of Joker, and comparing this one to the The Dark Knight., which is kinda pointless. Rises is linked more to the Begins rather than TDK, so comparing it to the first one would be more appropriate. Besides, this is a story arc, and Rises is the conclusion to the trilogy, why do people still keep looking at it as an individual movie 

Didn't watch the first two? Don't watch the third, as simple as that 

btw, why hasn't anyone opened a Man of Steel thread? the official poster and bootleg trailer are up on the net


----------



## prasathlr (Jul 17, 2012)

I dunno why people are so bothered about negative reviews!! 

Rotten Tomatoes-84% The Dark Knight Rises - Rotten Tomatoes

Its quite good 

The others expected a lot or din't understand ****!! 
Reviews are all about personal choice and views! So don't bother much, If you love it, GO and watch it


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 17, 2012)

prasathlr said:


> I dunno why people are so bothered about negative reviews!!
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes-84% The Dark Knight Rises - Rotten Tomatoes
> 
> ...



Most of them are idiots, I mean how can anybody not like Nolan's Batman!? :O
LOL

And ofcourse there are Haters...Marvel/Avengers/Spidey fans, Tim Burton's Batman's fans..etc etc.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2012)

I am pumped for this. Will watch on Thursday itself. although wont be able to see first show


----------



## Mario (Jul 17, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> btw, why hasn't anyone opened a Man of Steel thread? the official poster and bootleg trailer are up on the net



Wait till Friday, then all of us will jump to that other thread!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 17, 2012)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4787220_460s.jpg


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2012)

Tell me guys, how and where to book shows?

is PVR's official website reliable and does it give you the option of choosing seats?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bookmyshow?


----------



## SunE (Jul 17, 2012)

Book through ngpay from your mobile phone. Else try the official website of the theater. If you can, watch it at IMAX.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 17, 2012)

^^ He can't. No IMAX in Delhi.  

I'll see if I can book manually at the theatre tomorrow. Otherwise, PVR's official website.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 17, 2012)

planning to watch it in imax in mumbai...bookings not started yet...


----------



## Mario (Jul 17, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4787220_460s.jpg



Muhahahahaha!


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2012)

The IMAX in Mumbai is Liemax lol.

Only Ahmedabad and Hyderabad are real IMAX.



cyborg47 said:


> Bookmyshow?


does it let you choose seats?



KDroid said:


> ^^ He can't. No IMAX in Delhi.
> 
> I'll see if I can book manually at the theatre tomorrow. Otherwise, *PVR's official website.*



does it let you choose seats?


----------



## Mario (Jul 17, 2012)

Bookmyshow does. Dunno about the other one.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes. PVR's Official website lets you choose seats.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 17, 2012)

Spoiler



*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4787220_700b.jpg


damn it already posted!!


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Yes. PVR's Official website lets you choose seats.


what is the procedure after you book @ PVR's website?

You go the the cinema and??? You tell them booking number etc.??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 17, 2012)

'The Dark Knight Rises': Critic calls it an epic letdown - Movies News - Hollywood - ibnlive

Am **** scared now...


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> 'The Dark Knight Rises': Critic calls it an epic letdown - Movies News - Hollywood - ibnlive
> 
> Am **** scared now...



When justin beiber sells millions, I'm not surprised about this. Don't be scared. By what I hear around the net, its epic. 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 17, 2012)

prebooking on bookmyshow


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2012)

ico said:


> what is the procedure after you book @ PVR's website?
> 
> You go the the cinema and??? You tell them booking number etc.??



These days all websites provide you online booking facilities, albeit with some surcharge. And all of them lets you choose seats.

Here is the exact procedure:
1. You open the website, and book seat.
2. Confirmation message is send to your mobile and you can even have a printed confirmation.
3. You goto the theater.
4. Usually there is a separate counter / queue for the ones who have booked tickets online.
5. You go in that separate queue and let them know about the booking number / printed confirmation, and they hand you the "real" tickets.
6. Thats it. You then enjoy the show! 

PS: Page with links to movie booking sites: The Movie Mind :* Insights of Movies I watch from 2010: Important Links & Stuffs


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 18, 2012)

ico said:


> does it let you choose seats?



Bookmyshow, yes, it does let you choose the seats 



Ronnie11 said:


> 'The Dark Knight Rises': Critic calls it an epic letdown - Movies News - Hollywood - ibnlive
> 
> Am **** scared now...



Of all the tons and tons of positive reviews, IBN had to choose that lame review? too desperate to get hits IBN?
ALso, you might wanna know that the chick(CHRISTY LEMIRE) who wrote that review, enjoyed movies like Battleship, Snow White, and Magic Mike.

Here's the original link,
Review: Batman series ends as epic letdown - Washington Times

Read the whole review, the woman clearly has no knowledge of batman. Gives the low score because there's no Joker, did she forget that this film has no link to joker at all? Criticizes Tom Hardy because he wasn't as charismatic as he was in Inception, did she forget he was playing Bane? What a stupid woman!
Read the comments, you'll get a clear idea how idiotic she is.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





prasathlr said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm really pissed now :/ 
why you guys are posting reviews over here?
damn it....
dont spoil it 



cyborg47 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4787220_460s.jpg



+10000000000
sharing 

BTW:

The Plan is in place, booked ticket for Dark Knight Rises on Sunday 10:45 show at Esquare-Pune. Going alone so will be legendary 
Will watch Batman Begins and The Dark Knight (I've big daddy rips of these ) again on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## prasathlr (Jul 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Bookmyshow, yes, it does let you choose the seats
> 
> 
> Read the whole review, the woman clearly has no knowledge of batman. Gives the low score because there's no Joker, did she forget that this film has no link to joker at all? Criticizes Tom Hardy because he wasn't as charismatic as he was in Inception, did she forget he was playing Bane? What a stupid woman!
> Read the comments, you'll get a clear idea how idiotic she is.



Yeah that's true!! Joker is more of a craziness where as Bane is all about Muscle, power and BRUTE FORCE!! I am waiting for TDKR mainly for Bane. His voice is so mesmerizing!! And Definitely the Director who does ORIGINAL SCRIPT than all his counter parts!! 

And as he pointed about IBN shamelessly copied one negative review so that people visit theirs rather than giving a truthful review!! IBN must be ashamed!  

Just check Rotten tomatoes you'll find all the Nolan Movies rating are above 70% Every single effiin movie is above 70% which itself is a great achievement of that Legend!! 

AND IN NOLAN WE TRUST!! 



pratik385 said:


> I'm really pissed now :/
> why you guys are posting reviews over here?
> damn it....
> dont spoil it



Oh come on!! We are just posting Spoiler free reviews!! Not the actual plot!!  

Just to know that Nolan succeeded in giving a third part which generally is a letdown in most of the trilogy franchise


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 18, 2012)

prasathlr said:


> Oh come on!! We are just posting Spoiler free reviews!! Not the actual plot!!
> 
> Just to know that Nolan succeeded in giving a third part which generally is a letdown in most of the trilogy franchise



we dont need it now 
at least post it after the release?


----------



## amjath (Jul 18, 2012)

IMAX only in Hyderabad.


Booked tickets in Fame Cinemas in Chennai for Friday's show


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 18, 2012)

Got the tickets on 23rd, excied!!


----------



## KDroid (Jul 18, 2012)

> IMAX only in Hyderabad.


 Also in Mumbai & Ahmedabad.



Stop posting BS reviews.  Enjoy the excitement. Enjoy the Anticipation. 

Have been watching Batman Begins and TDK for the last two months repetitively. I remember each dialogue.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 18, 2012)

ico said:


> The IMAX in Mumbai is Liemax lol.





KDroid said:


> ^^ Also in Mumbai & Ahmedabad.



The official IMAX page says there are four IMAX screens in india.
Mumbai, Gujrat, bengaluru, hyderabad.

Welcome to IMAX in India


----------



## KDroid (Jul 18, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> The official IMAX page says there are four IMAX screens in india.
> Mumbai, Gujrat, bengaluru, hyderabad.
> 
> Welcome to IMAX in India



Wiki says 5


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wiki can't be trusted, wtf is SIKAR anyways!?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 18, 2012)

Mumbai IMAX *had* the largest screen in the world.



> After the former World's Largest Screen (Adlabs IMAX in Mumbai) was torn down, the Prasads IMAX in Hyderabad stepped up to the plate. Prasads IMAX may not be the largest screen or even the largest dome in the world, but it is the single most popular theater in the world. Its 72-foot high, 95-foot wide screen is accompanied by 635 seats and a 12,000-watt sound system. The Prasads IMAX made its name by being the most attended screen in the world for major blockbusters like the _Harry Potter_ and _Spiderman_ movies.



Source: Gizmodo


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wonder they they had to take it down, losses?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 18, 2012)

Dunno. I had seen that T-Rex movie in IMAX Mumbai about 10 years back. Was 7 years old back then. Remember it only faintly.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2012)

is R odeon mall same as Rcity in Ghatkopar,Mumbai???


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/OmOoN.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 18, 2012)

1992-1995 = Best!!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2012)

Very informative! Nice share... Thanks TTF!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 18, 2012)

And guess what, Batman is probably the second comic book hero ever created, the first one being Superman, and the third one Wonder Woman


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2012)

hehe. Had found it @ mashable website. Really made me want to post here. My fav is also 1992-95


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 18, 2012)

Watch 'Secret Origin- The Story of DC Comic', more info on DC comics.


----------



## aditya_dahunk (Jul 18, 2012)

Bookings opened in PVR just now book book book
i just booked my first day first show tickets but within minutes the back seats were gone


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 18, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Mumbai IMAX *had* the largest screen in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Gizmodo



torn down??
why would they tear and built it again in the same place :S


----------



## KDroid (Jul 18, 2012)

aditya_dahunk said:


> Bookings opened in PVR just now book book book
> i just booked my first day first show tickets but within minutes the back seats were gone



Not started for my city. :/


----------



## TheGibMaker (Jul 18, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> Heres my list of fav. Nolan movies, yes everyone of it is really great and has different story
> 
> 1.Inception
> 2.Momento
> ...


Dude, Following is EPIC! 
The characters (just 3, unnamed for the most part. Even end credits show names as "blonde", "cobb", and "young man") are crafted out with utmost detail and all the shades, and it has a jaw dropping ending, a final twist that socks you in the face and everything falls into place, leaving you convlsing on the floor, wanting more.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 19, 2012)

TheGibMaker said:


> Dude, Following is EPIC!
> The characters (just 3, unnamed for the most part. Even end credits show names as "blonde", "cobb", and "young man") are crafted out with utmost detail and all the shades, and it has a jaw dropping ending, a final twist that socks you in the face and everything falls into place, leaving you convlsing on the floor, wanting more.



Will watch will watch!
I've it in my HDD but didnt watch it yet coz of the black and white. It took me 2-3 months to watch Clerks 



cyborg47 said:


> And guess what, Batman is probably the second comic book hero ever created, the first one being Superman, and the third one Wonder Woman



And of course we love Batman, Superman is too good for me 
you lucky ******* you get to watch it in IMAX 
Enjoy!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 19, 2012)

bloody hell 7am show at imax in mumbai is housefull...


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 19, 2012)

I was planning to come to Mumbai, IMAX but then these guys said that it aint that good?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 19, 2012)

Can't wait for tomorrow. Booked tickets for the first show @ 9 AM. 

EDIT: N00b friends didn't book the tickets. F... The stupid ticket counter was closed.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 19, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Can't wait for tomorrow. Booked tickets for the first show @ 9 AM.



MODs ban this guy for atleast 3 days so that he cant post a thing in here about the movie


----------



## KDroid (Jul 19, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> I was planning to come to Mumbai, IMAX but then these guys *ico* said that it aint that good?



Fixed


Ask someone who has already seen a movie there. Not sure if ico has.


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Also in Mumbai & Ahmedabad.





cyborg47 said:


> The official IMAX page says there are four IMAX screens in india.
> Mumbai, Gujrat, bengaluru, hyderabad.
> 
> Welcome to IMAX in India





KDroid said:


> Wiki says 5



I see I never knew, Imax in Chennai would be awesome


----------



## Ironman (Jul 19, 2012)

*weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/money-best-superpower-ever.jpg*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/341253_700b.jpg
Now you can be what ever you want - A legend , A Star , A hero !


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't compare a Millionaire Playboy with BATMAN....it sounds like comparing Playboy magazine with Gizmodo.

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/341253_700b.jpg

There's no F*cking IMAX in Bangalore. The mentioned address in the website is nothing but my Office Address. THE FORUM mall is located just infront of my office. But i never heard PVR Cinemas having IMAX in it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 19, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> I was planning to come to Mumbai, IMAX but then these guys said that it aint that good?



i usually watch most of the movies in IMAX & it is certainly an experience...i have seen the movies earlier in dome & now which they say is actual IMAX in digital or something...it is certainly better than the rest of the theatres in mumbai..big screen,imax format..i still think its worth it...


----------



## trublu (Jul 19, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> MODs ban this guy for atleast 3 days so that he cant post a thing in here about the movie



+1 

I'm preparing a list of friends who will be blocked in FB/Cellphone till Sunday


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 19, 2012)

My younger brother will watch it tomorrow only X(


----------



## KDroid (Jul 19, 2012)

I will watch tomorrow as well.


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2012)

me too 



d3p said:


> There's no F*cking IMAX in Bangalore. The mentioned address in the website is nothing but my Office Address. THE FORUM mall is located just infront of my office. But i never heard PVR Cinemas having IMAX in it.



I suspect there is only one IMAX in India


----------



## KDroid (Jul 19, 2012)

There's one in Hyderabad. It's a very good one. There's one in Ahmedabad as well. And one in Mumbai.


----------



## abhishek00990 (Jul 19, 2012)

It's releasing tomorrow! Cant wait.


----------



## SunE (Jul 19, 2012)

Told my friend to book tickets for tomorrow. Couldn't go myself as I had to practice for my driving test on Monday  

Now he's not picking up  I must've called him 15 times!!

Let's hope for the best


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2012)

read an article...where ppl watching the movie gave a standing ovation... epic!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 19, 2012)

every show tom is now housefull in imax...ahh great..have to another day...


----------



## Ironman (Jul 19, 2012)

d3p said:


> Don't compare a Millionaire Playboy with BATMAN....it sounds like comparing Playboy magazine with Gizmodo.
> 
> *d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/341253_700b.jpg



Both Bruce and Tony are Made of Money
So Both are literally Playboy millionaires

Bruce just had a Rough Childhood with no sense of humor

Basically both are normal Humans with Superb Gadgets to help Them


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2012)

Bruce becomes rich coz of his Father & his kindness.

Stark is a big tyme jerk like his father. Guns, ammos, WWII made this guys...


----------



## KDroid (Jul 19, 2012)

I have 3 tickets booked for 4 different shows each. 

1. I booked @ PVR 10:00 AM show. Saw the confirmation message. It was in Hindi. I was like Fuuuuuu... Done Through tele-booking.

2.  Then booked tickets for 10:20 PM Show @ PVR (English). 

10:20 PM was an awkward timing. My friend lives quite far. And the movie will end after 1. He refused. By that time, only 1 English show was there.
After 6 pm, booking for Satyam Cineplexes opened as well.

3. So my friend booked tickets for 12:00 noon Show. And we got 6th row from top. Done through tele-booking. 

6th row from top was ridiculous.

4. So I booked tickets online. 2nd row from the top.


*Finally*: The Dark Knight Rises @ 12 noon tomorrow.  (and I have 9 spare tickets as backup)


----------



## Vyom (Jul 19, 2012)

^^	
Ssshhh. Going to tell you a little secret today...
(not related to the movie)



Spoiler



For your information, the best seats are the ones which are in the absolute center of the hall. It provides the most awesome sound experience. Personally felt. It's spine chilling.
And screen also don't look too far from the absolute center seats. So it's the best.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 19, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^
> Ssshhh. Going to tell you a little secret today...
> (not related to the movie)
> 
> ...



True Story


----------



## KDroid (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh  
Never paid attention to it before. Will keep that in mind when I watch this movie for the second time


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2012)

11 Am is the time for me


----------



## Ironman (Jul 20, 2012)

d3p said:


> Bruce becomes rich coz of his Father & his kindness.
> 
> Stark is a big tyme jerk like his father. Guns, ammos, WWII made this guys...



Whats the end game : Both inherited their fathers Wealth Regardless of what business they are in 

PS Yes Bruce is Kind !


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 20, 2012)

for those going for the movie today..pls let me know if they are premiering the man of steel trailer today as well because there is confirmation that the trailer will be shown in U.S,Australia,U.K,South east asia etc...


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2012)

1:15 pm for me.

Friend didn't agree on the 10 am show.

Remember one thing.... spoilers should be in [ spoiler ] [ /spoiler ] tag.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 20, 2012)

TDKR is not officially 3D, right?


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2012)

Any one not testing their spoilers after this post, is going to get a 2 day ban. So please test and post.


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 20, 2012)

KDroid said:


> TDKR is not officially 3D, right?



Yes, The Dark Knight Rises is not in 3D.



ico said:


> 1:15 pm for me.
> 
> Friend didn't agree on the 10 am show.
> 
> Remember one thing.... spoilers should be in [ spoiler ] [ /spoiler ] tag.





asingh said:


> Any one not testing their spoilers after this post, is going to get a 2 day ban. So please test and post.



Thank you 
I was afraid coz few guys even posted reviews here :/


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2012)

^^
Reviews are fine:
The movie is great, but lacks in plot and storyline...

This is not:


Spoiler



And then Batman and Catwoman get into a love angle....


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 20, 2012)

spoiler tags 
I didnt ask for reviews, i said some guys are spoiling the fun by posting reviews here...


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2012)

KDroid said:


> TDKR is not officially 3D, right?


It is not 3D. Even *unofficially*.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2012)

Going for SAT evening show. Could have gone on FRI but the payment gateway was not accessible from office. 

And it's not 3D? Oh, dear.


----------



## hjthegeek (Jul 20, 2012)

So, How was the movie according to who watched it? Any Digitian Review?


----------



## Krow (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm in the theatre. Intermission sucks, they should ban it. I blame Indian culture.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Going for SAT evening show. Could have gone on FRI but the payment gateway was not accessible from office.
> 
> And it's not 3D? Oh, dear.



Don't worry, large portions are shot in IMAX...


----------



## Usui1811 (Jul 20, 2012)

So did anyone watch it ? I know I am asking this question quite early, but well I want to know the early views of people who just watched it.


----------



## Krow (Jul 20, 2012)

Movie is amazing. Must must must watch.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Going for SAT evening show. Could have gone on FRI but the payment gateway was not accessible from office.
> 
> And it's not 3D? Oh, dear.



Trust me, the 3D won't add anything significant to this kind of movie.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 20, 2012)

ico said:


> It is not 3D. Even *unofficially*.



We have 3D shows here. Wondering how pathetic they might be....

Epic movie!


----------



## shashankm (Jul 20, 2012)

Not planning to start movie war/flamers here but I think Dark Knight (2008) was average and 8.9 on IMDB? Goodness...I get cringes still upon hearing the batman's dirty harry voice, I mean he could've done without being scruffy as a result he naturally overacted his part. Storyline - Full of flaws, few scenes are brilliant I agree but there are numerous flaws and at times story was too melodramatic for me. 
However, still excited to catch the 'The Dark Knight Rises' on Sunday, thanks to the passes my friend blessed me with! 

Nolan's masterpiece is still unarguably Memento and probably amongst the top of the list of greatest movies I've seen, closely followed by Prestige and Inception!


----------



## Krow (Jul 20, 2012)

^The Batman trilogy redefined the superhero. Dark Knight is a great portrayal of the unflinching superhero that Batman is. Too bad you didn't like it. I'm guessing you went expecting something else.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 20, 2012)

shashankm said:


> Not planning to start movie war/flamers here but I think Dark Knight (2008) was average and 8.9 on IMDB? Goodness...I get cringes still upon hearing the batman's dirty harry voice, I mean he could've done without being scruffy as a result he naturally overacted his part. Storyline - Full of flaws, few scenes are brilliant I agree but there are numerous flaws and at times story was too melodramatic for me.
> However, still excited to catch the 'The Dark Knight Rises' on Sunday, thanks to the passes my friend blessed me with!
> 
> Nolan's masterpiece is still unarguably Memento and probably amongst the top of the list of greatest movies I've seen, closely followed by Prestige and Inception!



Spidey/Avengers fan?


----------



## shashankm (Jul 20, 2012)

Krow said:


> ^The Batman trilogy redefined the superhero. Dark Knight is a great portrayal of the unflinching superhero that Batman is. Too bad you didn't like it. I'm guessing you went expecting something else.


Expecting nothing, I went in the hall and seriously felt like watching a typical superhero redemption movie, he came, he went down, he rose up, saved truckload of peoples....he is the dark knight! Felt too cliche'd 
And even if this wasn't enough, overacted part and loose tandems of storyline...


cyborg47 said:


> Spidey/Avengers fan?


Naah...I would rather watch 'Ayesha' to death!


----------



## Krow (Jul 20, 2012)

shashankm said:


> Expecting nothing, I went in the hall and seriously felt like watching a typical superhero redemption movie, he came, he went down, he rose up, saved truckload of peoples....he is the dark knight! *Felt too cliche'd *
> And even if this wasn't enough, overacted part and loose tandems of storyline


Hmmm...


----------



## thatsashok (Jul 20, 2012)

now see this 

Gunman kills 14 in Denver shooting at Batman movie | Reuters


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 20, 2012)

@shashankm : Maybe superhero movies aren't your cup of tea. Nothing wrong with that...

A lot of people, including me, find  wonderful


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2012)

Ze movie is everything fans wished for.


shashankm said:


> Not planning to start movie war/flamers here but I think Dark Knight (2008) was average and 8.9 on IMDB? Goodness...I get cringes still upon hearing the batman's dirty harry voice, I mean he could've done without being scruffy as a result he naturally overacted his part. Storyline - Full of flaws, few scenes are brilliant I agree but there are numerous flaws and at times story was too melodramatic for me.
> However, still excited to catch the 'The Dark Knight Rises' on Sunday, thanks to the passes my friend blessed me with!


I don't agree on this. You're lol.



shashankm said:


> Nolan's masterpiece is still unarguably Memento and probably amongst the top of the list of greatest movies I've seen, closely followed by Prestige and Inception!


I agree on this.



shashankm said:


> cyborg47 said:
> 
> 
> > Spidey/Avengers fan?
> ...


I agree on this as well.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2012)

Great epic movie, much better than any other  super-hero movie.

Musr Must MUST MUST watch 


@shashankm no it didnt feel “too cliched“


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes,

Batman > ironman


----------



## Krow (Jul 20, 2012)

Catwoman was really cool too. These people look like superheroes in Nolan's movies. Great work.


----------



## amjath (Jul 20, 2012)

A movie which sums it all except one, go and watch it u ll find it and ll not regret watching it


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 20, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Don't worry, large portions are shot in IMAX...





cyborg47 said:


> Trust me, the 3D won't add anything significant to this kind of movie.



No, actually I'd rather watch it without 3D. If it's half-baked 3D like The Amazing Spiderman, it will give me a headache.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 20, 2012)

shashankm said:


> Expecting nothing, I went in the hall and seriously felt like watching a typical superhero redemption movie, he came, he went down, he rose up, saved truckload of peoples....he is the dark knight! Felt too cliche'd
> And even if this wasn't enough, overacted part and loose tandems of storyline...



Then you should have gone to Avengers, could have enjoyed it better. TDK was possibly the best 'superhero *Redemption*' movie ever made.

Then again, I wonder what were you expecting when you called it cliche'd, isn't every comicbook super hero movie about saving whatever he/she values? atleast Batman wasn't just 'saving people', he already has a $hit load of problems for himself.

What about Batman Begins? Watched it?


----------



## amjath (Jul 20, 2012)

Nolan ll not take movies in 3D cause he knows 3D it is just gimmick as of now


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 20, 2012)

Watched the first show itself 

It was an amazing experience throughout

a definite 10/10


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2012)

Every movie is clichéd. In the end, it's always 'Satyamev Jayate'.


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2012)

ico said:


> Every movie is clichéd. In the end, it's always 'Satyamev Jayate'.



No, did you watch I Saw the Devil ? I can probably suggest many.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Spoiler



how is the movie is it comparable to *The Amazing Spiderman?*

*Rate this movie please:

Action Sequences :  /10
Story line:  /10
Acting:  /10
Cinematography:  /10
Special Effects:  /10
Emotional Imapct:  /10*


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2012)

Faun said:


> No, did you watch I Saw the Devil ? I can probably suggest many.


yes, I have seen that. 

It's not about pinpointing and examples lol..


sunny8872 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you insult ze Batman?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 20, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolwut?


----------



## Krow (Jul 20, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to be compared at all. Really lame questions to be frank.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 20, 2012)

This movie rapes Avengers. Avengers was entertaining. But TDKR is more than a film.

Batman is more realistic than any other super-hero.


----------



## d3p (Jul 20, 2012)

^ I agree with you. 

THE DARK KNIGHT RISES is real entertainment. I'm sure it gonna bag few academy awards.

Nolan Sir : Hat's off to you & your movies.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 20, 2012)

The movie is amazing and for me this whole batman series is the best superhero movie ever made, I like all the parts but my favorite is the DARK KNIGHT, I just love the JOKER act, WHY SO SERIOUS.............. But overall DARK KNIGHT RISES is also a fantastic movie. Take a bow NOLAN .....


----------



## digitfan (Jul 20, 2012)

Far better than stupid movie called ek tha tiger.


----------



## d3p (Jul 20, 2012)

ico said:


> Every movie is clichéd. In the end, it's always 'Satyamev Jayate'.





Faun said:


> No, did you watch I Saw the Devil ? I can probably suggest many.



Yes, meeee too can take few names like "THE GRUDGE Series", "TAKERS" & many more.....


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 20, 2012)

d3p said:


> ^ I agree with you.
> 
> THE DARK KNIGHT RISES is real entertainment. I'm sure it gonna bag few academy awards.
> 
> Nolan Sir : Hat's off to you & your movies.



+1 Absolutely right my friend.


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2012)

d3p said:


> Yes, meeee too can take few names like "THE GRUDGE Series", "TAKERS" & many more.....





ico said:


> It's not about pinpointing and examples lol..



^^^^^


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 20, 2012)

Going for the 3:45 show tomorrow at pvr!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 20, 2012)

All you first day guys...Jealous!! 

*www.memecreator.com/static/images/templates/2996.jpg


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2012)

Spoiler



anyways, my dark knight shall always remain risen for Marion Cotillard.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 20, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> @shashankm : Maybe superhero movies aren't your cup of tea. Nothing wrong with that...
> .......


OMFG! You just nailed it bro...yup super hero movies are my tertiary choices! They don't generally excite a low life like me still there were some movies which I liked such as V for vendetta, constantine, mask, matrix, hulk, 300 but these lots seem way too over the top! 



cyborg47 said:


> ...
> Then again, I wonder what were you expecting when you called it cliche'd, isn't every comicbook super hero movie about saving whatever he/she values? atleast Batman wasn't just 'saving people', he already has a $hit load of problems for himself.


Let me tell you what, I would've loved this movie if it was more like walking down in sunset then god damned rising from grave type and beat the crap out of bad boys! Nolan no doubt presented a wonderful plot but then binding wasn't too well of the several parts! 


cyborg47 said:


> ...
> What about Batman Begins? Watched it?


Yup. Average as well..

you guys enjoy while I dig out another IMDB rated movie for this weekend!


----------



## trublu (Jul 20, 2012)

ico said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, my dark knight shall always remain risen for Marion Cotillard.



+1


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 21, 2012)

shashankm said:


> OMFG! You just nailed it bro...yup super hero movies are my tertiary choices! They don't generally excite a low life like me still there were some movies which I liked such as V for vendetta, constantine, mask, matrix, hulk, 300 but these lots seem way too over the top!
> 
> 
> Let me tell you what, I would've loved this movie if it was more like walking down in sunset then god damned rising from grave type and beat the crap out of bad boys! Nolan no doubt presented a wonderful plot but then binding wasn't too well of the several parts!
> ...



Mask huh...okay.


----------



## SunE (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey a guy can be both Spidey/Avengers and Batman fan!


----------



## rupam91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes I am the fan of Nolan's batman and Avengers....seen the 1st show of both and enjoyed a lot...TDKR is another epic by Nolan....but sorry i am not spidy fan..

but i have something to say...Bane's voice did'nt match his personality and he sounded lyk scooby doo...& Miranda's charecter was not believble for me...


----------



## digit1191 (Jul 21, 2012)

The best ending a movie can ever have ! :-d :-d


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 21, 2012)

No Man of Steel trailer for us indians!? 



rupam91 said:


> Yes I am the fan of Nolan's batman and Avengers....seen the 1st show of both and enjoyed a lot...TDNR is another epic by Nolan....but sorry i am not spidy fan..



TDNR? you talking about The Dark Nolan Rises?


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2012)

^^
Man of Steel "trailer" was there.

[YOUTUBE]xe6NviHTsYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 21, 2012)

ico said:


> ^^
> Man of Steel "trailer" was there.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]xe6NviHTsYs[/YOUTUBE]



so the man of steel trailer was shown in india?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 21, 2012)

ico said:


> ^^
> Man of Steel "trailer" was there.



Yay!! thanks!!   tbh, I'm more excited about the trailer than the movie.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> so the man of steel trailer was shown in india?



That shouldn't be a surprise. June 2013 is a long wait. And I am sure it will be releasing in India.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Jul 21, 2012)

Forget the Man of Steel. The Dark Knight is the only true hero of this decade. I watched it today. 150 bucks well spent. I thank Nolan and Co. for this brilliant trilogy.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 21, 2012)

The first day revenue surpassed Avengers by 10 million, pretty surprising given that TDKR is only 2D and IMAX.


----------



## funskar (Jul 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NruL8QFT2LI[/YOUTUBE]

The Joker of Wasseypur


----------



## trublu (Jul 21, 2012)

Epic ! Going to watch it tomorrow again !


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 21, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/30EvS.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 21, 2012)

2 hours, 50 minutes to go before I get to watch it.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 21, 2012)

Watched it once today, definitely worth another go, probably IMAX


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 21, 2012)

"1st day 2nd last show" and it is really a great movie, however first 15 minutes of story is bit slow but still BATMAN always rocking...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 21, 2012)

y2j826 said:


> "1st day 2nd last show" and it is really a great movie, however first 15 minutes of story is bit slow but still BATMAN always rocking...



wtf!? everybody is saying the exact opposite, lol.


----------



## RizEon (Jul 21, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> TDNR? you talking about The Dark Nolan Rises?






faadu movie thi!!! worthy conclusion to the three...strange how so many people thought its part 2 of a duology


----------



## trublu (Jul 21, 2012)

First 15 minutes of the movie is awesome, to say the least.


----------



## hsr (Jul 21, 2012)

the last 10 minutes of the movie is equal to smoking a full joint, I loved this movie, gonna watch it again, 4 more times 


p.s. one funny thing happened, during the scene 



Spoiler



where "the bat" flew for the first time


, the speakers were blown, literally. Had to enjoy the rest of the movie without DTS


----------



## trublu (Jul 21, 2012)

That's Batman for you, my friend. Where did you watch it?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

Back from TDKR .. good watch.. gotta watch again. I was very disappointed with closure of Bane character. more dialog was needed.



Spoiler



I guessed the twist at the beginning of the last stand off between Batty and Bane  . also my hunch of what Blake will turn out to be.. and my guess was right  .. I had this hunch from the day I saw Levitt in the trailer ..



BTW "Man of Steel" trailer was shown in Fun Cinemas Bangalore.


----------



## tv6952 (Jul 21, 2012)

hey people. where can we buy TDKR's merchandise online???


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 21, 2012)

digit1191 said:


> The best ending a movie can ever have ! :-d :-d



Absolutely right dude 



Spoiler



+1 for the John Blake scene in the end.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 21, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely right dude +1 for the John Blake scene.



SPOILER TAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone not using Spoiler tags will get a week's ban now.

No questions asked and no warning whatsoever.

And yea, preview your post before posting.


----------



## hsr (Jul 21, 2012)

trublu said:


> That's Batman for you, my friend. Where did you watch it?



Qcinemas Kochi, we had booked it the day booking started, back row


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 21, 2012)

Going to Rise Tommorow ... Excited to the core


----------



## Anorion (Jul 21, 2012)

^ook 
waiting the weekend out


----------



## RCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

BTW.. was there a post credit scene? DC based movies usually don't have post credit scenes.. only marvel does..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 21, 2012)

enjoy
[youtube]6jKWJZsjm5U[/youtube]

The SDCC trailer is much better, waiting for that


----------



## ico (Jul 21, 2012)

The Dark Knight rises again in 30 minutes.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 21, 2012)

ico said:


> The Dark Knight rises again in 30 minutes.



I hope you don't catch sleep this time


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> enjoy
> [youtube]6jKWJZsjm5U[/youtube]
> 
> The SDCC trailer is much better, waiting for that



funny


----------



## ashintomson (Jul 21, 2012)

watched the movie .. *its fabulous but not the best of the trilogy * 
any one agrees ?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> watched the movie .. *its fabulous but not the best of the trilogy *
> any one agrees ?



Yes , BB excellent story.. TDK - Joker stole the show. TDKR - Fall and Rise of Batman


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 22, 2012)

Spoiler



My views for batman : Dark Knight Rises 
1. The Plot is great (Until you don't have high expectation given by dark knight)
2. Villein : BANE : Is Perfect for Lots of action sequence in Movie ( but loses against Joker's Ridiculous / freaky mind games)
3. Movie has all the twist and tweaks as Nolan Movie are....
4. Some Parts of movie are not easy to digest (like Bane throws Wayne to that abandoned well, and when Wayne comes out of it,how he reaches Gotham : as no one can come in or out ??? )......  also some more like : Wayne got his Legs disabled, just got it back to powerful by a small leg device??? and back to action !!
6. IF you Don't Look at This minor things while watching movie .. you will definately enjoy Movie.. thus just watch and accept what they are showing and enjoy (think later   )
7. AS Always : Nolan Movies had twisted and Puzzled end (mysterious climax!!)



Thus my suggestion is Just Buy tickets and Enjoy show as soon as Possible 

(Note : this movie is way Better then Spider man and Superman Movies... 
i regret watching Spider-man (amazing one) in Multiplex (which was defiantly not a amazing    )


----------



## RCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

^^ use spoiler


----------



## KDroid (Jul 22, 2012)

Spoiler



Do not mention that there's a mysterious climax.  It will make people doubtful... and most of 'em will end up guessing it.


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 22, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Yes , BB excellent story.. TDK - Joker stole the show. TDKR - Fall and Rise of Batman



I too agree this!!!

Joker's was the BEST Villein In dark Knight series...
He continuously Played with Batman like a Toy for a KID....
There was absolutely No Stopping to his destruction of City and Batman...



Spoiler



There was not a Single sec in DARK Knight which was Slow-paced or Descriptive or Boring...

In this part "Dark knight rises" there where some times when it was looking slow paced or more elaborating ...

Also in this Movie there are some parts which is not easy to digest But dark knight was made more perfectly


But this is the BEST end it could EVER had to a WONDERFUL Series "Dark Knight"

(As per my views !!!! : it may vary  )



RCuber said:


> ^^ use spoiler





thanks to remind me....


----------



## trublu (Jul 22, 2012)

9.2 on IMdb, just what I had expected.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 22, 2012)

trublu said:


> 9.2 on IMdb, just what I had expected.



It will come down, slowly.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 22, 2012)

ico said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, my dark knight shall always remain risen for Marion Cotillard.



Loved her in Inception


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 22, 2012)

Simply brilliant.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 22, 2012)

Saw it Finally , Good Movie - Not at the same level as TDK but still a good movie . I was just a bit dissapointed but nevertheless it makes a good end to a legendary Trilogy . To anyone asking -Man Of Steel and The Campaign  Trailers were shown before the movie .



Spoiler



Who's Up for Robin Begins ? 



EDIT(2013) : Saw Rises couple more times and I am in love with this movie , it gets better each viewing . Now I like it better than TDK or BB


----------



## trublu (Jul 22, 2012)

TBH, I think it's not quite fair to compare Joker with Bane. Both had entirely different approaches. I agree Heath Ledger's Joker is *arguably *the best movie character ever. But after watching the movie, I can say that Tom Hardy has done total justice to his character.



Spoiler



The only negative thing that I felt, was that Bane's character became totally insignificant/unimportant the moment Miranda Tate did that *spoiler* thing in the climax. Otherwise, a flawless movie. 3 cheers for Nolan !





cyborg47 said:


> It will come down, slowly.



Who cares ? It will always be 9.9/10 in my heart 

Going to watch it again tonight


----------



## amjath (Jul 22, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> It will come down, slowly.



I hate IMDB cause they don't want to change the top 5 of TOP 250 ever


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 22, 2012)

Want to watch TDKR again ....  Even though I was a bit dissapointed by it earlier .... that BANE chant is still going on in my head


----------



## RCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

Watched it again


----------



## funskar (Jul 23, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises - Open Google Maps, copy paste "26.357865 127.783782" in the search field. Turn on "Satellite mode" and zoom in!!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 23, 2012)

funskar said:


> The Dark Knight Rises - Open Google Maps, copy paste "26.357865 127.783782" in the search field. Turn on "Satellite mode" and zoom in!!



Nice


----------



## trublu (Jul 23, 2012)

Just came after watching it the second time. Twice just isn't enough. I will go to Hyderabad and watch it in IMAX, even if I have to wait a month.

Something interesting happened to me today. When I was returning home in the cab, I looked out of the window at all the buildings on the road, and secretly wished that somewhere, I would see The Knight standing.  

BTW,



Spoiler



A friend of mine cried in the scene at the end, when Alfred cries near the grave.





amjath said:


> I hate IMDB cause they don't want to change the top 5 of TOP 250 ever



IMDb uses a complicated  formula to determine the overall rating of a film. They don't do anything on their own..go to IMDb top 250, scroll down to the bottom of the page, and confuse yourself .

FYI, The Dark Knight became #1 on the second day of its release - dethroned The Shawshank Redemption (#1 for 18 yrs).


----------



## RCuber (Jul 23, 2012)

^^ Yes, twice is not enough.. I have already seen it twice; two days in a row, but still I feel I need to see it again  I am more drawn towards he background score 



Spoiler



I still feel unsatisfied with the way they ended Banes character. I wanted Batman to have more conversations with Bane before he was captured(which never happens); batman doesnt kill anyone so he wouldn't have killed Bane either. I do like the ending of Robin Finding the bat cave, but I am worried what the next director will do with Robin. Yes there will be a film next, cause WB will want to continue with the success of the franchisee. Not sure who may take the Batman's responsibility next. not sure if there was any mention of "Dick Grayson" in any of the movies.. but I think WB will do another reboot with Robin as a Sidekick


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 23, 2012)

funskar said:


> The Dark Knight Rises - Open Google Maps, copy paste "26.357865 127.783782" in the search field. Turn on "Satellite mode" and zoom in!!



Awesome.


----------



## trublu (Jul 23, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> Completely agree to this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Batman had only 10 minutes left at that point. Remember, he is Batman. He is not the Hulk that will give Bane the instant Loki treatment  and still have to time to catch a falling Iron Man.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 23, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises has its share of flaws and loopholes, and is too 'mainstream' by Nolan standards. But still, heck of a thrill ride! Had never been so thrilled while watching a movie! This trilogy was the one of the best ever!

And once again, even a league of godlike superheroes (you know what I mean ) couldn't stand against the Dark Knight.


----------



## trublu (Jul 23, 2012)

+1 Aniket. Batman can easily give the Avengers a run for their money.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 23, 2012)

easily box office number  1 this year.
i loved it. 



Spoiler



only shortcomings are that bane "died" too easily. i really dont think he's gone
also "blake" aka "robin" discovering the batcave idea is pure genius


----------



## theserpent (Jul 23, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Watched it again



ARGGHHH!! You watched it again when so many like me dint even get a seat    .
Dam it why can't big cinemas ever keep more than 5 shows of a movie.They'll keep around 6 shows for lame hindi flims sometimes .
OT:
Dam i wish cinepolis opens fast(cinepolis is not getting license to start,they Already have the whole theater ready for 1 year  )


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 23, 2012)

funskar said:


> The Dark Knight Rises - Open Google Maps, copy paste "26.357865 127.783782" in the search field. Turn on "Satellite mode" and zoom in!!


Awesome! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 23, 2012)

Finally watched it. Finally saw a movie in which I could say "bucks well spent". Kudos.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 23, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ARGGHHH!! You watched it again when so many like me dint even get a seat    .


simple.. first time I went alone. there were only 3-4 seats available and that too scattered.. so no one takes those.. and I got one ticket 

second was a advantage.. our theater is only 5 mins drive from my place and as before there were only a couple of seats left  

If I really want watch a movie.. I go alone. save me from explaining things in mid movies.. I dont give a damn to my friends when it comes to movies..


----------



## theserpent (Jul 23, 2012)

RCuber said:


> simple.. first time I went alone. there were only 3-4 seats available and that too scattered.. so no one takes those.. and I got one ticket
> 
> second was a advantage.. our theater is only 5 mins drive from my place and as before there were only a couple of seats left
> 
> If I really want watch a movie.. I go alone. save me from explaining things in mid movies.. I dont give a damn to my friends when it comes to movies..



Lucky you.Maybe is cause bangalore has tons of theathers


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 23, 2012)

Spoiler



Didnt talia al ghul death Scene felt awkard to anyone ???I was just about to laugh LOL


----------



## Vyom (Jul 23, 2012)

Well.. finally after much ado.. booked tickets for tomorrow's show! 
Had to book, since tickets for TKDR are selling like hot cakes.... 

Btw, Flipkart is under trouble for posting this supposedly offensive pic: 



Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/391220_10151034406333559_758343909_n.jpg



What do you say? Can this be taken with humor?
Link to FB post, and the rage comments: *www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10...9.102988293558&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 23, 2012)

^^ LOL

Are they retards ???


----------



## RCuber (Jul 23, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt talia al ghul death Scene felt awkard to anyone ???I was just about to laugh LOL



never bothered about that 

and after that.. 



Spoiler



when cat women Selina Kyle is kissing batman, I was like WTF!!! the clock is ticking you female dog; you wasted like 5 seconds for that!!!, leave batman to take the bomb away...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 23, 2012)

Disappointed. Good movie, but not even close to what BB or TDK had achieved.


----------



## trublu (Jul 24, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt talia al ghul death Scene felt awkard to anyone ???I was just about to laugh LOL



A bit of bollywood-like stuff doesn't hurt, does it ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 24, 2012)

@Vyom I really think its not good for kids like you to watch scary and violent movies like TDKR (pun intended  )


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 24, 2012)

BTW how is the movie?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @Vyom I really think its not good for kids like you to watch scary and violent movies like TDKR (pun intended  )



Where's the pun, man?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> BTW how is the movie?



Entertaining and Awesome...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 24, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> BTW how is the movie?



go expecting a chicken roll. they'll throw a pizza at you. thats why not everyone like it. But remember its more story less action.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 24, 2012)

for people who saw the film-

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-07-24_00004.jpg


Ring any bells 

its Half Life 2 BTW


----------



## subashj (Jul 24, 2012)

chris nolan is a legend.. His story telling is amazing.I have seen all his movies they are awesome,my personal favorite include memento,inception,batman trilogy..
He's pure class


----------



## SunE (Jul 24, 2012)

Watched it today! 

Now someone how do you explain this:


Spoiler



When Bane & his guys were taking over the stock exchange, the guy that was actually doing the work( the one with the tablet) said that there was about 8 minutes left right? So then they go mobile.

Now the thing is it was bright daytime when they leave the stock exchange. Now after exiting the tunnel, the tablet still shows 90 seconds left so 6min30sec had passed, but it was pitch black outside? How on earth does it get from broad daylight to pitch black in 6.5 min?


----------



## shashankm (Jul 24, 2012)

Couldn't go on sunday now given the mixed reviews, I think I will rather 'wait'!


----------



## KDroid (Jul 24, 2012)

SunE said:


> Watched it today!
> 
> Now someone how do you explain this:
> 
> ...



 Yeah! Goof-up.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 24, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @Vyom I really think its not good for kids like you to watch scary and violent movies like TDKR (pun intended  )






KDroid said:


> Where's the pun, man?



lol... 

Heading to the theater. ..


----------



## trublu (Jul 24, 2012)

SunE said:


> Watched it today!
> 
> Now someone how do you explain this:
> 
> ...



Even I have the same doubt. This is how I'd explain it :



Spoiler



it wasn't really day-time. It was late in the afternoon, you know, when the sun is bright enough


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 24, 2012)

SunE said:


> Watched it today!
> 
> Now someone how do you explain this:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



AFAIR, this scene takes place is a tunnel, right?


----------



## trublu (Jul 24, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIR, this scene takes place is a tunnel, right?



No.



Spoiler



He is talking about the Stock Exchange sequence, which is followed by the awesome  entry scene.





thetechfreak said:


> for people who saw the film-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. Pls explain.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 24, 2012)

trublu said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Oh ya. I remember! But they come out in bright sunlight, and then move then into the tunnels... Ain't it?


----------



## trublu (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: The Dark Knight Rises (Spoiler-infested )*

Actually,



Spoiler



It's kind of weird. When they first enter, it's bright outside. When the police arrive, it's somewhat late afternoon/evening kinda lightning. When they finally escape, the sun has set, but the light is still there..and THEN the drive through a tunnel. The rest, we all know, is history \m/,


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 24, 2012)

trublu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think he is referring to the Well .

Why didn't b-man help others still in prison , by throwing in a rope


----------



## trublu (Jul 24, 2012)

@ Allu : 



Spoiler



Once, he climbed outside, he *did* throw a long rope into the well .


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 24, 2012)

trublu said:


> @ Allu :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Did he  Watched it only once . Should watch it again


----------



## trublu (Jul 24, 2012)

@allu : yes, and not just again - again and again ! I have already watched it twice..gonna watch it in IMAX next month


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 24, 2012)

A second watch is a must! brilliant movie, best trilogy to date. Will try and go for a third watch 
Its more of a direct sequel to Batman Begins, very few things have been bought back from TDK.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2012)

I think its better to open a new thread to discuss TDKR.. too many spoiler tags  .. we should open a thread and post spoiler warning at the start and discuss as we wish....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 24, 2012)

Why not just edit the first post?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> go expecting a chicken roll. they'll throw a pizza at you. thats why not everyone like it. But remember its more story less action.



Thanks looking forward to watch this


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 24, 2012)

Hehehe . I was gonna say that 



Spoiler



Is this the thread with the most Spoiler Tags


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 24, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Hehehe . I was gonna say that
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



What ?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2012)

Spoiler



Guys please Shutup


----------



## ico (Jul 24, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/yeLUJ.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2012)

*puu.sh/L4mM


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 24, 2012)

Faun said:


> *puu.sh/L4mM



irresponsible teen is irresponsible 



ico said:


> *i.imgur.com/yeLUJ.jpg



This was exactly what I had been through today.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 25, 2012)

ico said:


> *i.imgur.com/yeLUJ.jpg



Same thing happened to me


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 25, 2012)

So in July 2016



Spoiler



The Robin Rises


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 25, 2012)

^lets see. I think he will. xD

Poision Ivy this time, please!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> So in July 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its suppose to be 


Spoiler



Robin Begins


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 25, 2012)

RCuber said:


> its suppose to be
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ba dum tssh


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 26, 2012)

*geekparty.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Batman.jpg


Go watch it my friends, it's awesome.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 26, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> Go watch it my friends, it's awesome.



Wrong place to post that my friend. I think most of the members on this thread have already watched it!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 27, 2012)

One of the best ending ever to a series , the Last 5 minutes gave me chills the Background sound was brilliant in the last 5 mins


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

@mods.. can we discuss without spoiler tags now?


----------



## hsr (Jul 27, 2012)

well there is nothing much left to discuss, everything is said in the spoiler tags


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 27, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Wrong place to post that my friend. I think most of the members on this thread have already watched it!



Just having fun man. BTW what about the voice of BANE, don't you guys think that his voice is coming from an exhaust pipe  


*crazymoviepeople.com/blog2/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Batman.jpg


----------



## virajkin (Jul 27, 2012)

Great Movie, Watched last Saturday, Planning to see it again in next week..


----------



## sidhraj (Jul 27, 2012)

I went to local cinema last week to watch Dark Knight in English but the audio quality was terrible. The background music was so high that dialogues were barely heard. And in between the hindi dialogues were also overlapping due to some technical glitches.

Few in the audience, fought with the cinema manager, but after the show ticket money wasnot refunded back. 

Overall movie experience was ruined because of this.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 27, 2012)

^That's really unfortunate. Maybe you should watch it again like I am going on Sunday for second time


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 28, 2012)

saw the movie tonight..great story,good ending...but still not as good as i expected...dark knight is still the king in this franchise...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

The movie has a huge rating on Imdb currently. A rating of 9.1


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 28, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> saw the movie tonight..great story,good ending...but still not as good as i expected...dark knight is still the king in this franchise...



Because JOKER is missing.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 28, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Because JOKER is missing.



NO!! It was because everyone else too, Wayne, Harvey Dent, Gordon, Fox, Batman!!


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 28, 2012)

WATCHED IT FOR THE 3RD TIME YESTERDAY.
cant say no to a 100 rs show at inox!!


----------



## theserpent (Jul 28, 2012)

Best movie i have seen 
Please dont click spoiler if you haven't seen the movie  


Spoiler



Thank god autopilot worked 



Guys isn't bane Ridler?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Best movie i have seen
> Please dont click spoiler if you haven't seen the movie
> 
> 
> ...



No he is not. both are different characters.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 28, 2012)

RCuber said:


> No he is not. both are different characters.



Ohk.
Now i understand why you watched the movie again.Its soooo EPIC .


Spoiler



Seriously thinking the child who climbed the Pit(The Jail in INDIA),Looked more of boy not girl





thetechfreak said:


> for people who saw the film-
> 
> *i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/2012-07-24_00004.jpg
> 
> ...



It reminds me of 



Spoiler



the pit in the jail


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL ..... The funniest TDKR thread Ever

IMDb :: Boards :: The Dark Knight Rises (2012) :: Let's wind the clocks back a year...


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> LOL ..... The funniest TDKR thread Ever
> 
> IMDb :: Boards :: The Dark Knight Rises (2012) :: Let's wind the clocks back a year...



LOL I found this is one comments   - Spoiler.. that thread is funny  



Spoiler






> A guy like me... Look, listen. I know why you choose to have your little, ahem...forum-therapy sessions on internet sites. I know why you're afraid to go over to 4Chan. The Nolan. See, Nolan has shown IMDb your true colors, unfortunately. Bane, he's just the beginning. And as for the television's so-called series...Nolan has no jurisdiction. He'll find a reboot and make a sequel. I know the sequels when I see them...and...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> LOL ..... The funniest TDKR thread Ever
> 
> IMDb :: Boards :: The Dark Knight Rises (2012) :: Let's wind the clocks back a year...



I didn't really get what's the topic is even about!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

Vyom said:


> I didn't really get what's the topic is even about!



read it again.. if you didn't understand you are not suppose to be discussion on TDK/R again .

Go Read that link again. then you have my permission to post again.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 29, 2012)

I am Still LOLing Hard


----------



## RCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> I am Still LOLing Hard



me too .. reading again and again  .. pure timing and understanding with members of the board


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Go Read that link again. then you have my permission to post again.



Oh god! I am deeply dissapointed of myself to have missed the reference in first read! 

Watching it back to back with the original dialogues was pure fun! 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2012)

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7xj18TFUJ1qzozwoo1_500.gif


----------



## trublu (Jul 30, 2012)

^ Trolled !


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 30, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> LOL ..... The funniest TDKR thread Ever
> 
> IMDb :: Boards :: The Dark Knight Rises (2012) :: Let's wind the clocks back a year...



LOL!!!! Thanks for share! 

Here's what I found today,

*a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/551250_3539351322934_442720687_n.jpg

and this

*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/185929_3539330202406_308810914_n.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 30, 2012)

^Ledger without joker make up  .

*RIP Ledger*


----------



## Vyom (Jul 30, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Here's what I found today,



You got me confused there, since the actual shot in the movie was .. !!



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/oD6u3.png



I wonder why that angle was not taken in the movie.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 30, 2012)

Who said picture I posted was an actual shot from the film? The photograph looks so amateur, it could be some random set photograph, may be from one of the acting rehearsals or taken by another guy while filming the actual scene as Ledger's make up wasn't really necessary during that scene.

And here's another awesome find, 

[youtube]1NRsPDhyHrc[/youtube]


----------



## KDroid (Jul 30, 2012)

^^ Awesome.


----------



## trublu (Jul 31, 2012)

This is awesome.
[YOUTUBE]IlWKCRI1sBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 31, 2012)

Cool ^^


----------



## Vyom (Jul 31, 2012)

trublu said:


> This is awesome.
> ...the bat pod...



It's an extremely awesome ride! Never knew they made the bat pod for real! But then again, it's Chris Nolan! He's made an entire rugby stadium's ground go disappear "in real".


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 31, 2012)

The Tumbler is real too, except for that they aren't equipped with weapons. The Bat(wing) also real, to an extent  It cannot fly but they got the 30ft model for real and using hydraulics, carrying using the choppers to film the shots.
That stadium actually belonged to one of the producers of the film, so they got the permission to shoot there  It was a combination of CG and an extra layer of ground about 4ft, the explosions were real though, if you watch the 13minute making of


----------



## theserpent (Jul 31, 2012)

Can you pass the making link of dark knight rises pls


----------



## Vyom (Jul 31, 2012)

*How Much Would It Cost to Be Batman in Real Life?*

*4.mshcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/BatmanInfographic.jpg

Source: *mashable.com/2012/07/30/how-much-would-it-cost-to-be-batman/


----------



## theserpent (Jul 31, 2012)

^^^ Salary should be 999,999,999


----------



## Vyom (Aug 1, 2012)

Is he for real?
I have to watch The Machinist btw 

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/396789_4442310101824_1239847317_n.jpg


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2012)

^^yes, you are late.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 2, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Ohk.
> Now i understand why you watched the movie again.Its soooo EPIC .
> 
> 
> ...



If you go like that you will find almost every film is similar to something.



cyborg47 said:


> LOL!!!! Thanks for share!
> 
> *a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/185929_3539330202406_308810914_n.jpg



This picture is totally crap.Can says 'gas' and he is spilling liquid.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ In ze US Of A .. Petrol = Gasoline =  Gas.. stupid American English


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 7, 2012)

[youtube]jJ5l5ls0hP4[/youtube]


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ Amazing, talented guy, with him why do people listen to Justen Bieber or Selena Gomez.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

lol @vid.. quite good!!


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 8, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> If you go like that you will find almost every film is similar to something.
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is totally crap.Can says 'gas' and he is spilling liquid.





This one deserves to be on 9gag and reddit


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2012)

LMFAO


----------



## Vyom (Aug 24, 2012)

How TDKR should have ended.... 

Of course, contains spoilers.*
*


----------



## RCuber (Aug 24, 2012)

Thehehhehehehe LMFAO at Blake ending


----------



## Krow (Aug 26, 2012)

Vyom said:


> How TDKR should have ended....
> 
> Of course, contains spoilers.*
> *



Good one.


----------



## Mario (Aug 26, 2012)

Vyom said:


> How TDKR should have ended....
> 
> Of course, contains spoilers.*
> *



This is hilarious. Watched all the others as well. ROFL at "Because I am Batman"


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Nov 24, 2012)

What does bane mask do?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 24, 2012)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> What does bane mask do?



Watch the movie, you will find out


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2012)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> What does bane mask do?


to mask his face?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 24, 2012)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> What does bane mask do?



Supplies candies, coz bane loves candies!


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Nov 24, 2012)

And what happened to joker and How did Batman have time to escape the nuclear blast when i saw him in the Bat’s cockpit with 5 seconds to go on the clock?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 24, 2012)

^He had autopilot repaired. They show his face and THEN show the timer. Since it's Batman, he can come to the shore within 5 seconds saying "I'm Batman".


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 24, 2012)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> And what happened to joker and How did Batman have time to escape the nuclear blast when i saw him in the Bat’s cockpit with 5 seconds to go on the clock?



The movie never mentions about the Joker, probably as a sign of respect to Heath Ledger. But the Novelization did, he is kept in a separate prison completely alone.

As for how Batman escaped blast, I wouldn't try to delve into the unnecessary details. One of the shots after the explosion confirms that Bruce Wayne fixed the Auto Pilot through a software patch.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^He had autopilot repaired. They show his face and THEN show the timer. Since it's Batman, he can come to the shore within 5 seconds saying "I'm Batman".



LOL..yeah, coz hez goddammed batman!!! XD


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 24, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> The movie never mentions about the Joker, probably as a sign of respect to Heath Ledger. But the Novelization did, he is kept *in a separate prison* completely alone.



Arkham Asylum.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 24, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Arkham Asylum.



Yeah, wasn't too sure about that, so I just said it was a separate prison.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Nov 25, 2012)

So The Next Batman: Is John Blake?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2012)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> So The Next *Batman*: Is John Blake?



*Nightwing.

maybe


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 25, 2012)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> So The Next Batman: Is John Blake?



Could be Batman, Nightwing, or whatever, its all open so you are allowed to interpret that in your own way 
Remember that line in BB, "Its not who I am underneath, but what I do that defines me" apply the same here


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 26, 2012)

John Blake is NOT the next Batman. He is ROBIN. He's very clearly called Robin near the end of the movie.


----------



## y2j826 (Nov 26, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> John Blake is NOT the next Batman. He is ROBIN. He's very clearly called Robin near the end of the movie.



Agree...


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2012)

Those who have seen the complete sereis of Batman: The Animated series are well aware of the fact that its not over yet. The dark knight will rise, again


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Duh..why wouldn't they bring back the billion dollar franchise back. But from a guy like Nolan? nope! Nolan-Bale's batman is done.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Enough with Batman.

He is living happily ever after.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 26, 2012)

yeah lol!


----------



## y2j826 (Nov 26, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Those who have seen the complete sereis of Batman: The Animated series are well aware of the fact that its not over yet. The dark knight will rise, again



At least Nolan and Bale is not going to rise again...


----------



## digitfan (Nov 26, 2012)

even catwoman was not sexy here.I love poison ivy btw.


----------



## rider (Nov 26, 2012)

What a weird ending. They ruined all the originality. Robin was Talia's son in cartoon and game, now they made another robin by themselves.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 26, 2012)

rider said:


> What a weird ending. They reined all the originality. Robin was Talia's son in cartoon and game, now they made another robin by themselves.





That son of Bruce and Talia is Damian Wayne, one of the robins. Dick Grayson(nightwing), Jason Todd(Red Hood), Tim Drake, Stephanie Brown and more were all Robins too.


----------



## digitfan (Nov 26, 2012)

rider said:


> What a weird ending. They reined all the originality. Robin was Talia's son in cartoon and game, now they made another robin by themselves.


As cyborg said there are many robins.Read the comics you will understand.Cartoon is a bit different.But i would prefer comics anyday than TDKR.Bane is a strong character needed a lot of special effects to create bane thats why to cut costs he was made to wear a stupid mask and his story was slightly altered.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 26, 2012)

lol what cgi does bane need? sparkling vampires effect?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 26, 2012)

i thought the potrayal of bane was fine...many directors now alter the stories to fit in...nothing wrong with that...


----------



## rider (Nov 27, 2012)

digitfan said:


> As cyborg said there are many robins.Read the comics you will understand.Cartoon is a bit different.But i would prefer comics anyday than TDKR.Bane is a strong character needed a lot of special effects to create bane thats why to cut costs he was made to wear a stupid mask and his story was slightly altered.



ok! now i know there are multi robins but there is no such robin in any comic they made new blake robin, that's quite weird.
BTW where can I purchase comics online?


----------



## digitfan (Nov 27, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> lol what cgi does bane need? sparkling vampires effect?


Batman & robin bane was far better in visual effects.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 27, 2012)

What ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 27, 2012)

digitfan said:


> Batman & robin bane was far better in visual effects.



Oh $hit!! that name is an abomination. Do you even realize that the movie is possibly the $hittiest comic book movie ever?


----------



## digitfan (Nov 27, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Oh $hit!! that name is an abomination. Do you even realize that the movie is possibly the $hittiest comic book movie ever?



I know very well what i say as i choose my words carefully.Do you realize that i only said bane not the "entire movie".Bane there was similar to the comic books.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 27, 2012)

digitfan said:


> Batman & robin bane was far better in visual effects.



You have got to be kidding me...this movie was an example of how NOT to use CGI in movies...it was so damn cheesy..it almost ruined the batman franchise...



digitfan said:


> I know very well what i say as i choose my words carefully.Do you realize that i only said bane not the "entire movie".Bane there was similar to the comic books.



erm Agreed bane was a bit more accurate in terms of how he was created with the poison but again i don't understand how it made it a more telling story than TDKR...the plot still sucked in it...you have to look at the overall story here...He still managed to make us believe in this..than the batman & robin's bane..like the dialogues-poison ivy- "EXIT BANE" & BANE says "EXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTT"!!wtf was that seriously..

A bit offtopic here but xmen first class wass riddled with mistakes in terms of plot...nowhere close to the comic books even with characters yet people still liked the overall story..


----------



## digitfan (Nov 27, 2012)

> erm Agreed bane was a bit more accurate in terms of how he was created


Yes thats it i meant this only.I dont know why you people are dragging the entire movie when i just refered to banes appearance only.I am not at all telling that movie was good or bad.I just said bane there was similar to the comic book one.


----------



## rider (Nov 27, 2012)

Is anybody can tell where can I purchase batman comics online?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 27, 2012)

digitfan said:


> I know very well what i say as i choose my words carefully.Do you realize that i only said bane not the "entire movie".Bane there was similar to the comic books.



Doesn't matter, Bane and everything else in the movie sucked balls. I'd suggest you go refer to the Knightfall comics, Bane isn't some puppet, hez a badass strategist, smart and strong, not an animal like portrayed in B&R. Why do you even need any visual effects when the Bane in TDKR was portrayed so perfectly?



rider said:


> Is anybody can tell where can I purchase batman comics online?



Like the hard copy? Try flipkart 



Ronnie11 said:


> You have got to be kidding me...this movie was an example of how NOT to use CGI in movies...it was so damn cheesy..it almost ruined the batman franchise...



True, it ruined the franchise so bad that WB silently rebooted it with Batman Begins with very little marketing, even though it was a success.



digitfan said:


> Yes thats it i meant this only.I dont know why you people are dragging the entire movie when i just refered to banes appearance only.I am not at all telling that movie was good or bad.I just said bane there was similar to the comic book one.



Visuals aren't the only important thing, TDKR isn't a marvel movie to make things just for kids.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 27, 2012)

1 week left for official DVD/BR release.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 27, 2012)

Its already out 
And it looks suuuper gorgeous on a big screen. Nolan wasn't kidding when he said the traditional film is better than digital.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 27, 2012)

^^ nope its not , Official release date is 4 December , flipkart is showing 30/11 as release date .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 27, 2012)

What do you think the smiley was for?

Here's a snap of one of the IMAX shots..

*sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/223999_3971144517494_36825332_n.jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 28, 2012)

digitfan said:


> As cyborg said there are many robins.Read the comics you will understand.Cartoon is a bit different.But i would prefer comics anyday than TDKR.Bane is a strong character needed a lot of special effects to create bane thats why to cut costs he was made to wear a stupid mask and his story was slightly altered.



Nolan created TDK Trilogy very grounded , quite realistic , unlike other superhero movies that are made , but more like Crime-thriller which make you think . To include many of the comic book elements , it would have not worked in rises because of the more grounded nature of the trilogy. I think Bane was perfect the way he was portrayed in the movie.

BTW, to the talk of John Blake as Batman , JGL while a brilliant actor , in no way looks like batman but he may be suited for Robin or Nightwing


----------



## rider (Nov 28, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> What do you think the smiley was for?
> 
> Here's a snap of one of the IMAX shots..
> 
> *sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/223999_3971144517494_36825332_n.jpg



Batman comics : Online Shopping in India - Buy Books, Mobiles, Cameras, Laptops, Watches, Apparels, Baby Care Products and Other Products Online at Flipkart.com

Suggest me which one should I read first in paperbacks?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 28, 2012)

There are so many of them, very difficult to suggest any. Why not go for Knightfall?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2012)

Buy this The Dark Knight Rises movie | Movie | Flipkart.com English DVD 2012

will try and get it soon


----------



## digitfan (Nov 28, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> I'd suggest you go refer to the Knightfall comics, Bane isn't some puppet, hez a badass strategist, smart and strong, not an animal like portrayed in B&R. Why do you even need any visual effects when the Bane in TDKR was portrayed so perfectly?
> TDKR isn't a marvel movie to make things just for kids.


If you are referring to the avengers then i would say it was not only for kids it was for all.A complete entertaining movie.Which is true.
I dont understand why are you dragging the film again yes it was the worst batman ever but the character creation was good.I have read Nightfall.
By the way bane has not been portrayed here perfectly.Like you said he is smart and strong.He is not the type of a guy who got beaten by 100's of inmates of an unknown jail.Infact he was the strongest of them all.Thats why he survived the venom test.
Now here we have a jaw broken bane who dont know for what reason wears a mask.Can he atleast here eat through his mouth?Or how the hell he gets all those steroids energy?These things were completely neglected.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 28, 2012)

digitfan said:


> If you are referring to the avengers then i would say it was not only for kids it was for all.A complete entertaining movie.Which is true.
> I dont understand why are you dragging the film again yes it was the worst batman ever but the character creation was good.I have read Nightfall.
> By the way bane has not been portrayed here perfectly.Like you said he is smart and strong.He is not the type of a guy who got beaten by 100's of inmates of an unknown jail.Infact he was the strongest of them all.Thats why he survived the venom test.
> Now here we have a jaw broken bane who dont know for what reason wears a mask.Can he atleast here eat through his mouth?Or how the hell he gets all those steroids energy?These things were completely neglected.




*If you are referring to the avengers then i would say it was not only for kids it was for all.A complete entertaining movie.Which is true.*
More of a family movie yeah, I enjoyed it too, but forgot about it as soon as I stepped out of the theater.

*
I dont understand why are you dragging the film again yes it was the worst batman ever but the character creation was good.I have read Nightfall.*
I'm making a point over there, if you think I'm dragging it again, simply ignore the movie part 
What part of character creation was good? Bane turning into a mindless beast who doesn't speak anything but shout out his name repeatedly, that portrayal was an insult to the original Bane. everything(including the character creation, bane's looks and acting were dumb and terrible). Taking artistic liberties is fine, but pushing them so hard that it becomes completely characterless is wrong, both Batman movies by Schumacher prove that, he even apologized for those movies.

*
Now here we have a jaw broken bane who dont know for what reason wears a mask.*
He was hurt in the pit because he was trying to save the child from the other inmates, and that's very heroic of him. The reason he wears the mask? the prison doctor helps him with his injury, using a mask that supplies some kind of compound keeping the pain at bay, next time pay attention when you're watching a movie  

*how the hell he gets all those steroids energy?*
He was trained by Ra's Al Ghul, the same frigging man who trained Batman, and more over, Bane was considered too extreme to Ra's and eventually getting himself excommunicated from the LoS, and remember what Alfred says about Bane? "Any man who is too extreme for Ra's Al Ghul is not to be trifled with." It wasn't steroids, it was skill. Again, pay attention when you're watching a movie 

You know what, complaining about a movie is fine, as long as a little common sense is used. And *Never complain about Nolan's movies without second thought  * The two Batman movies by Nolan set up a certain realism in them and creating a character that's 8 foot tall, bulked up like hulk and survives on venom would be really stupid and completely destroys the essence of the movie. You are way too focused on the looks of the character, Bane in TDKR is possible the best portrayal in the movies., Intelligent, master strategist just like or better than Batman, strong, menacing voice and humor...everything was perfect about him.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 28, 2012)

digitfan said:


> By the way bane has not been portrayed here perfectly.Like you said he is smart and strong.He is not the type of a guy who got beaten by 100's of inmates of an unknown jail.Infact he was the strongest of them all.Thats why he survived the venom test.
> Now here we have a jaw broken bane who dont know for what reason wears a mask.Can he atleast here eat through his mouth?Or how the hell he gets all those steroids energy?These things were completely neglected.



I agree with cyborg47 here. Bane's portrayal in terms of appearance and dialogue delivery is more realistic and believable in TDR. I'm really beginning to think
that you haven't watched the movie or didn't watch it that seriously. It's not your average superhero movie mate. Read below :



Spoiler



Coming back to bane, he wears that mask because it sort of acts as a painkiller to suppress pain in his jaws due to severe injuries inflicted on him whilst rescuing young talia from the rabid jail inmates. The jail doctor mended most of it but could not restrict the pain.
Eventually, when he was rescued by LoS, Ra's must have given him that high-tech mask which acts a pain killer to keep the pain at bay. Now not only this eased him of his jaw pain but to some extent, made his entire body impervious to pain allowing him to train extra harder & gain those amazing combat skills (CQC) he pulls off in the movie which even batman fails to match most of the time.

He gets defeated when batman's vicious elbow strikes partially damaged the mask making him feel pain again, after which all of batman's strikes had effect on bane.



So i guess this plot surrounding bane sounds more believable than any other.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 28, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> BTW, to the talk of John Blake as Batman , JGL while a brilliant actor , in no way looks like batman but he may be suited for Robin or Nightwing



Yeah I saw that news too..not sure what to say about it. On one side, JGL is a great actor, and on the the other side, he'z playing batman..kinda worries me.


----------



## digitfan (Nov 28, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> next time pay attention when you're watching a movie
> *Never complain about Nolan's movies without second thought  *



I paid attention thats why the reason they gave seemed to be vague.Ok mask acts as a pain killer.But still how does he eats as from the movie we can make out that he never removes his mask.To maintain those muscles atleast he needs to eat too. 

As for nolan no personal offence but he looks like srk & karan johar. casting same actors in almost every film.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 28, 2012)

LOL..I honestly have no answer for that, may be you should google it. hahaha!

okay here's a funny answer I found on the internet..


> He probably takes his mask off really quickly, eats one bite, and puts his mask back on while gasping for air. Very difficult procedure but I think it's possible.





On the serious note, here's what IMDB page's FAQ says..


> That has never been particularly explained, but it can be assumed that's what he was doing when the two thugs brought Gordon to him. Or else he obviously has some sort of mechanism that allows him to suck in liquefied nutrients through his mask. It's also possible that he simply removes the mask while eating, the anesthetic may take a few minutes to wear off. He obviously removes the mask to shave his face and head. Some viewers believe that Bane felt a sudden shock of pain after Batman damages his mask, while others interpreted Bane's reaction more akin to panic of trying to fix the mask before the pain set in.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 28, 2012)

digitfan said:


> I paid attention thats why the reason they gave seemed to be vague.Ok mask acts as a pain killer.But still how does he eats as from the movie we can make out that he never removes his mask.To maintain those muscles atleast he needs to eat too.
> 
> As for nolan no personal offence but he looks like srk & karan johar. casting same actors in almost every film.



Yeah.

What do you want to know next ?

How does he brush his teeth ? kuch khaane ke liye daath strong hone chahiye naa ?

Oh wait actually Bane's teeth are weak from all that beating in the prison so his dentist told him to have only have liquid and put on a mask because he doesn't want to put on dentures.

That's why Bane was nervous when Batman was working on his mask.

Batman knows everything.

The End.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 28, 2012)

Because its god dammed batman!!


----------



## digitfan (Nov 28, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Batman knows everything.
> The End.


please get your facts right before posting.Batman has been played by christian bale not chuck norris.

and yes minute things matters too when you are making a movie more lifelike.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 28, 2012)

If only you did that checking facts thing before posting your dumb questions, no offence to you but they were really dumb(when there was so much story going on around in the movie, you were wondering how Bane would eat? seriously?).
Even then, you could have just google'd a bit and found out information like that.


----------



## digitfan (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ No worries.But like i said those are not dumb questions those are minute details which the director missed.I asked them because there is a reason behind it.Since we were arguing over the older bane and the newer bane therefore you can easily see the older bane was very much acceptable because 
1.His mask was removable.or atleast we can assume it can be removed.
2.He has a system which injects the venom in his body whenever he requires it.

Thus we can conclude that yes this guy has some mechanism to intake nutrients/chemicals which shapes up his muscles.Hope will you understand now.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 28, 2012)

_Oh wait actually Bane's teeth are weak from all that beating in the prison so his dentist told him to have only have liquid and put on a mask because he doesn't want to put on dentures.
_


----------



## RCuber (Nov 28, 2012)

there should be a "Dumbest things you have read about Movies" thread


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 28, 2012)

digitfan said:


> 1.His mask was removable.or atleast we can assume it can be removed.
> 2.He has a system which injects the venom in his body whenever he requires it.
> 
> Thus we can conclude that yes this guy has some mechanism to intake nutrients/chemicals which shapes up his muscles.Hope will you understand now.



Wow!..may I know your age sir?



RCuber said:


> there should be a "Dumbest things you have read about Movies" thread



Yeah, and those Bane's questions should be on the first.


----------



## digitfan (Nov 29, 2012)

^^why?


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 29, 2012)

digitfan said:


> .
> 
> As for nolan no personal offence but he looks like srk & karan johar. casting same actors in almost every film.



It not about casting the same actors, its about casting great actors who can consistently deliver amazing performances.

With all due respect to SRK and KJ, one does not simply compare SRK and Bale or Karan Johar and Nolan.

And especially Bale, that guy gives everything into his character.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Like I said, he is obsessed with the looks, ugh!!


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> It not about casting the same actors, its about casting great actors who can consistently deliver amazing performances.
> 
> With all due respect to SRK and KJ, one does not simply compare SRK and Bale or Karan Johar and Nolan.
> 
> And especially Bale, that guy gives everything into his character.



Dude ask him to see all bale's movies he ll never ever see srk's movies again


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 29, 2012)

amjath said:


> Dude ask him to see all bale's movies he ll never ever see srk's movies again



Oh no, he would complain that Christian Bale is too stale, and doesn't do all those super cool moves and that he lacks super awesome stammering ability SRK has  LOL


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 29, 2012)

@digitfan: A movie is more than just about special effects. In fact special effects are like icing on the cake; If the cake is rotten no amount of icing can save it. On a related note, I'm so happy that Nlan didnt heed to the mindless craze of 3D movies. I'd much rather prefer the pristine quality of an well shot 2D film with some IMAX shots thrown in to jittery 3D movies. Just my opinion.

You see, every movie is unrealistic in some way or the other. If you start nitpicking on details you wont enjoy any movie. I dont want to discuss how Bane had food, he might have sucked liquids through his ears for all I care, but you cant deny the fact that Nolan makes movies like good painters paint or like poets write songs. If you dont believe me, please watch Inception or Prestige if you havent already. They are wonderful movies that make you get lost in the story. Afterall thats why we watch films right?

You could have a million doubts about this and that, but dont let it distract you. 

Have you wondered why most indian movies have essentially the same stories, the same happy ending, the same mindless hero-heroine romance?
Have you ever wondered how everyone in a locality knows and joins in on the dance when the hero gets smitten with the heroine or vice versa? or where the subordinate dancers disappear into once the song is over?
Have you ever thought about these things? Maybe you should.

May the movies be with you


----------



## digitfan (Nov 30, 2012)

@everyone who replied I have seen all nolan's films thats why i am bored to see the same bale from the prestige days.I never said he is a bad actor i just said he is like urmila in every RGV movie,like srk in almost every kjo movie.
No kindly dont misinterpret things.I never said srk is better than bale infact india has many actors who are better than both.But lets not go that far.For nolan's films yes they are good but its not like they are perfect.They are just better than average movies.


----------



## rider (Nov 30, 2012)

Batman vs Ra.One

*t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQLtnCfhwJgoCzmU8W2RJWXgj8-nBxGRnjJRJ7MFzpLFbwW14W-gmsWDQR89A


----------



## d3p (Nov 30, 2012)

digitfan said:


> @everyone who replied I have seen all nolan's films thats why i am bored to see the same bale from the prestige days.I never said he is a bad actor i just said he is like urmila in every RGV movie,like srk in almost every kjo movie.
> No kindly dont misinterpret things.I* never said srk is better than bale infact india has many actors who are better than both*.But lets not go that far.*For nolan's films yes they are good but its not like they are perfect.They are just better than average movies.*



Not a big fans of either nolan or SRK or even Bollywood ; *but please do let me know, which Movie is Perfect as per you ???* Its been quite a long time, since i watched a good movie.

Also please post, who is that fortunate actor from Bollywood, superior in terms of acting to these fellas.. I would love to cross check their wiki pages & watch their movie collections


----------



## digitfan (Nov 30, 2012)

d3p said:


> *but please do let me know, which Movie is Perfect as per you ???*


Please go through the previous posts completely especially cyborg's to understand why i used that adjective.But if you want to watch a good movie then head over to must watch thread it has some good recommendations.



> Also please post, who is that *fortunate* actor from Bollywood, superior in terms of acting to these fellas.


Dont know what you mean by that.But like i said this is not the thread.It will go offtopic.


----------



## d3p (Nov 30, 2012)

digitfan said:


> Please go through the previous posts completely especially cyborg's to understand why i used that adjective.But if you want to watch a good movie then head over to must watch thread it has some good recommendations.
> 
> Dont know what you mean by that.But like i said this is not the thread.It will go offtopic.



Lol. I want to have some your recommendations, other than that thread full of 500+ pages. Also it should be absolute perfect movie in your terms.

Already we are talking offtopic ....please don't hesitate to post, who are those Indian actors, who excelled & proven better than Bale Crap..

Also don't drag this topic.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 30, 2012)

digitfan said:


> @everyone who replied I have seen all nolan's films thats why i am bored to see the same bale from the prestige days.I never said he is a bad actor i just said he is like urmila in every RGV movie,like srk in almost every kjo movie.
> No kindly dont misinterpret things.I never said srk is better than bale infact india has many actors who are better than both.But lets not go that far.For nolan's films yes they are good but its not like they are perfect.They are just better than average movies.



I respect your opinion. 

But I honestly think that most people like to see great performances from the actors and not be worried if its the same set of actors (unless you are an actor and not included in that set).

I can think of Aamir Khan and Irrfan Khan from India when talking of good actors, but Morgan Freeman, Bale, Ledger, Oldman are amongst the best actors I've had the pleasure of watching. 
Btw, Bale has changed countless times between Prestige and Batman - The machinist, and that other movie about boxing whose name I cant quite recall..


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Oh no, he would complain that Christian Bale is too stale, and doesn't do all those super cool moves and that he lacks super awesome stammering ability SRK has  LOL



No mate we should put the following:

"Ask srk to lose 30-35kgs for a role in one movie and again gain back all the weight and some more for another"

*i.imgur.com/EFnOH.jpg




SRK will be like - *i.imgur.com/PnnCb.gif





On a serious note bale puts pure dedication towards his work. Very few actors posses talent on par with that of bale.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 30, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> and that other movie about boxing whose name I cant quite recall..



The Fighter, Bale stole the show in that movie, amazing performance!

@digifan, What the hell was with that comment on how Christopher Nolan looks? the man is unbelievably talented, why would you even..wait, were you like checking him out or anything?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2012)

pranav0091 said:


> Btw, Bale has changed countless times between Prestige and Batman - The machinist, and that other *movie about boxing *whose name I cant quite recall..



"The Fighter" it is and bale plays the role of former welterweight boxing champion Dicky ecklund.
Scintillating performance by bale which overshadows mark wahlberg's performance. He also got an academy award for best supporting actor for that role. 

I have watched most of his movies as well as nolan's. Each one brings something so new and different.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> LOL ..... The funniest TDKR thread Ever
> 
> IMDb :: Boards :: The Dark Knight Rises (2012) :: Let's wind the clocks back a year...



sorry to bump this thread.. but I want this link.. the original thread seems to be deleted .. can anyone find any archive of this thread?


----------

